# The 30 minute 6 plant aero build



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Again Im trying to catch up on my promises.I just posted the how to build the homemade a/c unit and now Im going to do the how to build a 30 minute 6 plant aeroponic grow setup for around $40 ( pump used will be the main money anywhere from $12 -30 or more).This is a simple setup I just went down stairs and built it and timed myself and also made 2 different options for misting to give you a choice and I finished it with 2 misting system so you ll have no problem or I'll build ya one if you wanna buy 1 .Any ways heres what it kinda will look like at the end and here we go...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok this tutorial will give you the basics to build any system you want to fit your need.This little 6 site setup is perfect for a small grow area like a closet.Here are the basics you will need.I will show 2 methods of setting up the mister so pick which way you like and use and adapt it...

1 20 gallon rubbermaid tub with lid darker color is best no clear roughly $4
1 10ft 1/2 inch pvc pipe $ 1.67
4 1/2 inch pvc end caps $.28 each
2 1/12 pvc "T" $.38 each
1 1/2 inch threaded pvc "T" fitting $.45 each
1 can pvc cement $2.65 each
1 piece 1/2 hose about 1 foot is more then enough $1
1 1/2 inch threaded barb with 1/2 inch hose barb on opposite end ( $1.86)
6 3 inch net pots ( about $.40 each)
either 6 360 mister micro sprayers ($.65 each) or 1 2" pop up lawn sprinkler with 1/2 inch thread ($.6
1 submersible water pump 350 gph or bigger (varies in cost ebay good to buy from)

These items area your basics for the setup and can all be found at Home Depot or Lowes. Tools that you will need are few such as.....

1 drill
1 3 inch hole saw
scissors or razor knife
hack saw to cut pvc or other cutter
1 drill bit ( varys on misters you buy I used 7/32 for the red ones in this)


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

First lets get the top done as its the quickest and easiest.This is where you will use your 3 inch hole saw of if you dont you will have to trace you net pot and use your razor knife but cut 1/8 inside the outline so pots dont fall in. I like to use this spaceing for my setups.I hook the left side of the tube with the lid on at the top about 3 inches down the side and then pul my tape measure and mark a dot at 4 1/2 inches , 12 1/2 inches and 20 1/2 inches.I then hook my tape from the top of the lid above each of those marks and come down 3 1/2 inches then where each mark crosses is a center point for your net pot.Repeat this on the other side of the lid so you have a total of 6 marked centers in 2 parallel rows across.Then take your hole saw and center the tip on each mark and dril all the way through the lid ending up with this ...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Next we are going to make the sprayer setup. I will show 2 ways 1 way is very quick and takes aboyt 2 minutes the other is a little more classic and takes some cutting and fittings so 1 at a time.The first way is so simple I just kind of thought about it walking around home depot blowed last week (this is a hobby for me when I got time to go).Ok so you have your pump and have a 1/2" hose barb on it (get 1/2 barb if it didnt come with one).Place your pump next to your res outside you will then need your piece of 1/2 hose.You wanna cut the hose so your sprayer head will be out of the water but about 2-3 inches lower then your net pots( you can add 2 or 3 of these if you want by using T barbs and more hose).My hose length from my large pump was about 2 inches.Now take your 1/2 inch threaed hose barb you bought and screw it into the female threads on the 2 inch lawn sprinkler head. This is a large sprikler that sprays in every direction in large amount of fine mist like the one you see watering yards.1 is enough 2 is great 3 is the limit.Take the hose and use it to connect the barb from the pump to the barb you just screwed onto the mister head and center it in the rubbermaid tub.Thats it for this misting setup. Just pop the top on make a mark on the edge where your pumps power cord is and cut a small notch so your lid closes.Insert your net pots and add your young plants in 2 inch rockwool cubes and fill with hydroton clay pebbles and plu it in.Simple huh heres som pics to show this particular setup and the lawn mister head to give a btter visual..Next will explaint the more common mister setup..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Heres a couple of the power cord notch before I show the second sprayer option.I also suggest using duct tape around the lid edge to help prevent any spray leaks as these heads put out some serious spray


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok now we will make the second mister option which is a little more classic and probably more popular for smaller pumps.This is where your 1/2 inch pvc pipe and fittings will be used.First cut 4 10 inch lengths of pvc pipe.Then cut 1 piece of 1/2 inch pvc pipe at 7 1/2 inchs.You will need the 4 end caps, the cement, the 2 regular 1/2 in pvc T fittings, 1the 1 threaded 1/2 inch pvc T,the 6 misters and the 1/2 inch threaded hose barb.Here is the basic layout of what this manifold will look like after having everything cut


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Make sure all excess filings are out of the pipes and the burs cleaned off each end. You will take the pvc glue which has a brush in th can and swab 1 end of each of the 4 10 inch pieces 1 at a time then twisting the end cap onto the end then tap it on the ground seating it firmly.You should have 4 10 inch lengths with caps on 1 end.Next you will use 1 of the 1/2 inch regular T fitting apply the cement to the other end of each of the 4 10 inch pieces 1 at a time.You will slip the end you applied the cement to into the T fitting.Then repeat this with the other 10 inch long pieces using the second regular T fitting tapping them into place tightly with cement on them.You now have 2 lenghths with end caps on each of the ends with a T fitting in the middle of each length.Now using your hack saw cut the 7 1/2 inch pice in half which is 3.75 inches giving you 2 pieces.Next you will need the Threaded 1/2 inch pvc T fitting.Put the pvc cement on 1 end of each of the 2 pieces inserting the glued end into the threaded T fittings non threaded ends.You should now have what looks like a T with an open threaded end on the T fitting.You will now put cement on each of the ends of this new middle bar 1 side at a time.It is important that the threaded opening in the middle is pointing straight down when you glue the 2 ends into each of the 2 longer pipes you made as the thread will go directly to your pump barb.You will now have what looks like an H with the cenetr having a threaded T fitting pointing directly down...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Next you will use the 1/2 inch threaded hose barb and screw it into the threadedT fitting in the center of the H you made looking like the pictures below


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Next we will need to drill the holes for our twist in mister head,You will use the drill bit 7/32 or what ever is slightly smaller then the mister threades you chose. I use these which you can get online at Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics and Indoor Gardening Supplies and Equipment ..Dont use the round cylinder heads with holes as they clog to easy.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Ok I like to use 6 mister heads I lay my H on the ground and use my tape measure to pull down from 1 end cap and mark the center of the pvc pipe at 6 1/2 inches and 15 1/2 on both of the H's legs.I then like to make a mark on the center of each of the 2 small lengths of pvc on either side of the center T fittings so there are 2 in the middle bar totaol 6.Thes middle marks are about 3 1/2 inches in from the outer T fittings.This allows misting to all the net pots and all roots.You should have something like this after you drill each marked hole and twist the mister heads in to the 6 holes...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

After its dried and fully assembled you will put the H into the tub and cenetr it pushing down gently til it lodges nicely against the tub walls. Now measure from the pump barb to the mister manifold barb and cut it to length mine was about 2 inches.Use the hose to connect the pump barb to the mister manifold barb and your ready for action...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Now I like to put a layer of the clay pebbles just covering the bottom then take my rooted seedlings or clones in 2 inch rockwool cubes and placeing them in the net pots then packing them in with more clay pebbles.You can use net pot cover lids f you want but not needed.i also reccomend a duct taping around the lid edge to just help stop any small leaks.Toss this under a 4oo watt hps and watch out for super fast growth.veg clones maybe 10-12 days and then go 12.Crop or lollipop these and you can get some nice ozs in records time....Enjoy


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

Now you know the basics you can use it to also make a simple clone bucket or seedling starter.All you need is a bucket with a lid some 2 inc net pots a small pump 6 inches of 1/2 inch pvs , 1 1/2 inch threaded T 1 1/2 inch threaded hose barb 1 inch of 1/2 inch hose , 5 micro misters,2 1/2 inch end caps and your ready to go.Just make a bar with the pvc put the T fitting in the center of the 6 inch pvc pipe you cut in half.put the threaded barb into the threaded T.Cut the 2 inch netpot holes in the lid and add the misters inline on the pvc pipe and away you go...


----------



## FoxBat (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice setup. but why do those plants look sick or dead?


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the great tutorial. I'vee been looking for something with this kind of detail. 
Love the sprinkler set up. I bought some misters at wal mart, because that was the only thing I could find, but they didn't work to well. 
Thanks again


----------



## laserbrn (Aug 9, 2007)

FoxBat said:


> Nice setup. but why do those plants look sick or dead?


Those look like cuttings that haven't rooted yet. I'm sure they will bounce back to life.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

ah those in the bucket were left over slow clones I kind of neglected as I didnt need them as they were stragler so they just kinda been hangin around so I tossed them in the bucket for the picture just to give an idea.If they root and come back with no tending Ill play with them in some soil pots and try so hormone treatments with some stuff I have been thinking of using.Basically though those are not planned for growing I took my 35 I needed and just dont have the heart to just chuck this sorry stragglers lol


----------



## marcus420 (Aug 9, 2007)

thank you for sharing this as I have been looking into trying hydro/aero for my next grow. I grow in soil and am sick of the mess and the amount of space required. appears to me that my 2 400 watt lights could easily cover 2 of those setups possibly even up to 4. Anyways thanks for sharing


----------



## mattso101 (Aug 9, 2007)

I have been really interseted in making one of these but could not find any good sites. Thanks man!!


----------



## wafflehouselover (Aug 9, 2007)

great job me and you are very much alike i have a similar setup i'll need to get my cam ready to show you guys.


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Quick question. Do you run the pump 24\7?
Thanks again for the great post


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

yup turn the pump on and let it run.I actually went ahead and had someone want to buy a built 1 today so I built 6 more total so if anyone is looking for a brand new one unused I can sell them with pump , without pumps for less and with fox farm nutes or not.1 ready to go out the box for $70 plus shipping with the pump or $45 without the pump.I can add the 3 pack of Fox Farm nutes for another $39.99 as thats what I can get them locally for no mark up.So thats a 20 gallon setup with the 6 mister setup, 3 inch net pots 6 rockwool cubes to start you out, Bag of clay pebbles for 6 net pots,new pump all connectors and adapters.All I need then is a zip code and I can check on shipping which Ill send anyway you like ups, fed ex usps cheapest or fastest your choice.Just have to let me know so I can order a pump which will take about 7-10 days to come maybe faster. I can build them in different sizes upon request prices vary slightly for bigger.Can do 4,6,8,10, or 12 site setup..Anyone interested just let me know


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks for the quick response
I thought of another. Have you had any problems with roots getting on the pump?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 9, 2007)

No I actually like to put my pumps inside a filter bag.Its a bag that is like a fine filter mesh then you use the draw strings to close it. They cost like 9 bucks and help stop debris fromnutes dust or clay dust from goin in and also keep roots out too


----------



## trailer park guy (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks again


----------



## mdgcmd (Aug 10, 2007)

I was planning to do a GrowFAQ with a very similar setup so keep an eye out guys.


----------



## diesel (Aug 11, 2007)

very nice system dude


----------



## mambokabui (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey I just made one. Its a combo of the one in this thread and the one like Jethro has as a cfl stealth box... three rubermaid boxes in all.


----------



## Mr Bud (Aug 11, 2007)

this is a sick as thred dude


----------



## mottaboo (Aug 11, 2007)

is mold an issue with this sort of system and what is the procedure with nutes?


----------



## lilphillie92 (Aug 12, 2007)

do you think you could tell how to build one out of a five gallon bucket i would realy be thankful if you could


keep on rollin


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 12, 2007)

Never had any mold using an aero setup.In my bigger 28-32 plant setup I use and posted in the aero section last month how to build ( pics of that 1 in my gallery also I found a little algae forming on the last 3 inches of the drain lines but I ran some industrial grade peroxide through it and its all gone.You could do the same in this unit as a preventative and it also increases root mass from the added o2 in the water.Its different then regular peroxide for cuts but is easy to get I got mine at local hydro shop for about 12 bucks a gallon.Glad this is helping some people out.The nutes I run Fox Farm and just follow the feeding schedule the company gives and maybe adjust up as you get used to it and what the plants like.I basically start my ppm around 850-1000 and end up at 1500-1800 ppm at finish.


----------



## diesel (Aug 12, 2007)

am thinking of building one of these but can you connect 2 together easily enough but still use one pump?


----------



## mottaboo (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for the advice this entire post has bee a true help. I was reading in a few other post that the aero set up is really best for the veg side of the game. The system I am working on is a combo of this aero system and the jethro set up. My goal is to flower in this system. I am planning to take clones from a pal and veg them further to a point and then send them into flowering. My question is do you still run the watering system the same as if you were just vegging the plants?


----------



## diesel (Aug 12, 2007)

i want to flower in this system to and thought i could the way it is. Just shows how much i know about aeroponics. 

so what would i need to do to veg and flower in this system.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok to the questions.Yes you can hook 2 or more together and use 1 pump.You have ro recreate the manifolds inside with s 90 degree elbow on 1 of the end caps then run a piecec of pvc pipe up high,then another 90 degree elbow through a hold in the tub running to the next tub and into that system. Youd have to add a drain in the second tube and run a line back to the tub with the pump and have that pump tub few inches lower so gravity can be used to refeed water back in.

Second yes you can use this seetup from day 1 til finish.I reccomend indicas that saty shorter and topping the plants even lillipoping is a great idea here.I grow in my larger 28 site aerosetup from start to finish. I take my 5 day old rooted clones pop them in to the aero build for 10-12 days then flower 5 weeks take first top harvest then trim back and let smaller buds mature for 2 weeks and done. Heres a link to that setups grow.I did a how to build this unit also... https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/9363-ok-first-aero-grow-journel.html


----------



## diesel (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks FilthyFletch you've been a great help


----------



## sloeginfizz (Aug 16, 2007)

thanks for posting this thread. i just finished building one myself. my only gripe was not purchasing a 3 inch hole saw. cutting the lid was a bitch and i might end up cutting a new one if this one is unusable. but all in all it works very well. i used a small fountain pump i mistaking bought for my hydro drip set up and found out its overhead was 2 1/2 feet. its a 60 gph pump and seems to work ok. i loaded up the net pots with hydroton and let it run for 30 min. when i checked for the mist level it was wet maybe a 1/2 in to 1 inch up the bottom of the net. hopefully i can get some good seeds and test this baby out in a couple months when i cut clones.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 22, 2007)

Glad you guys are finding this helpful.sloegin post back or anyone else who uses it and lets see how it works out for ya.Any issues that you find let me know and I might be able to make modifications for any you come across.Later ...


----------



## diesel (Aug 22, 2007)

can you take a look here Fletch
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/23604-filthyfletch-have-squint.html


----------



## tckfui (Aug 22, 2007)

I just made my Areo setup... its the only 2 pics in my galery... its way too complicated for me to figure out how to post them here... I'm lucky I got this far...
So I go to the hydro stoor and tell them I need fox farm nutes???


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 3, 2007)

Good job its an easy setup to master wasnt it.Simple is always good. Yeah I used Fox Farm grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom.I get mine from a local hydro shop but always find the cheapest advertisment as I always barter and get my shop to match prices.Worm's Way - Gardening Products, Supplies, Service, Support, and Knowledge Base for all your hydroponics, indoor, outdoor and organic gardening needs, year 'round! has it for like $39 for the 3 bottle set,Good luck and show the final outcome.


----------



## nobody (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry for bringing up an old thread but whats the smallest water pump you can use? if you had more/long tubes could you build enough back pressure to have it mist out?

i was thinking of like a 100gph pump, would that work?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 4, 2007)

haha... I just actulay put my first few plants in the aero system I built then just 10 minutes ago!
I'm using a 100GPH pump I think... maybe 150... it seems to be working fine


----------



## nobody (Oct 4, 2007)

nice, can you get some pics of the setup? what style did you build your sprayers?


----------



## weediscool (Oct 6, 2007)

this is exactly the build i was interested in doing on my next grow. i currently use soil and the whole mess/space thing is getting to be a issue. my only question is do the roots eventually drop down into the water? and does having the roots sitting in the water not produce root rot or something? prob a dumb question but i dont want to have something go wrong when i try this on my next grow


----------



## tckfui (Oct 6, 2007)

my roots aren't hanging down too low yet... but there only a few days old... I read they will eventualy grow down into the water... and for some reason thats ok...
I have 2 picks from when I first built it in my galery... I wold put up new picks... but I'm retarted... had help with the last 2... and I aded new pipes and shit since that pic... well just a hose outside for drainage, and a third parallel pipe with 4 sprayers close to the top of the lid... so it gets all up in there...


----------



## BizarroOH! (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome thanks!


----------



## weediscool (Oct 10, 2007)

weediscool said:


> this is exactly the build i was interested in doing on my next grow. i currently use soil and the whole mess/space thing is getting to be a issue. my only question is do the roots eventually drop down into the water? and does having the roots sitting in the water not produce root rot or something? prob a dumb question but i dont want to have something go wrong when i try this on my next grow


is the answer to my question just to get a simple airstone?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 11, 2007)

The roots will grow through the net pots hang in the air and get misted with the misters then as they grow they will hang down into the nutrient water which is aerated since it goes highspeed through the pump and them aerated going through the mister heads and falls back into the water. I also like to add an air stone to the res to keep any nutes from settling and it also adds air. I also add H202 hydrogen peroxide from grotex this adds o2 and kills and rot or bacteria that may try to form and stops algae growth.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 11, 2007)

how much peroxide per gallon?
can you use hydrogen peroxide you find in supermarkets and places?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 12, 2007)

With the grotek they suggest 2-5 drops per gallon of water for established plants. The store stuff is onlt 3% and the grotek is 35%. Heres a link to read about it and the store stuff has some extras in it that arent so good for plants... Grotek Super Oxy H2O2 Hydrogen Peroxide 1-liter - Plantlighting Hydroponics


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

ok so the net pots sit about an inch above the water level right? I dont get how the roots get wet?




tckfui said:


> my roots aren't hanging down too low yet... but there only a few days old... I read they will eventualy grow down into the water... and for some reason thats ok...
> I have 2 picks from when I first built it in my galery... I wold put up new picks... but I'm retarted... had help with the last 2... and I aded new pipes and shit since that pic... well just a hose outside for drainage, and a third parallel pipe with 4 sprayers close to the top of the lid... so it gets all up in there...


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

the misters mist the roots allday


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

ooooooh I just bought this thing




whaat do you think? I have one 400 watt hps I want to get about an oz and a half per plant, is this possible?


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

so will that thing work?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

it sounds possible, what company did you get that from? how much was it?


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

it was just over a hundred bucks on ebay. they told me it was modeled after the 6 site general hydroponics model. I got it on ebay. They person had over 100 previous clients and had good marks on all of them so he cant be selling a shitty product. It just seems hard to grow six plants in a 20 x 20 x20 unit. How much faster is hydro than soil grows, how much time do you actually save. Given that I transplant one foot clones into the chamber the day after harvest to keep a fast turn time. I want to get 6 harvest in a year. 2 oz per plant. so basically every two months a harvest


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

thats not a bad deal, and it came with all the stuuf seen there?
I'm only a month into my first grow with one of these systems, and I'm planing on harvesting like once every 4 or 6 weeks, by rotating plants. 
I put one plant in there that I would say was only about 8 inches, and now, 2 weeks later its over 2 feet tall, and has roots like the lockness monsta!
it seems to be about 2 times as fast to me, but if you have a seperate place for veging I think you can harvest every 8-10 weeks, depending on strain and all that, and an ounce and a half seems like a reasonable goal, thats what I'm aming for, I hoe I get more, but I dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

dude im interested do you have a journal? Yes it came with everything seen there. Ok next question I have my six clones going in soil right now, wasnt planning on using this system. they are about 3 inches tall, can I just soak them in a few series of bowls of water to get all the dirt off then put them in the net pots? Will they survive this transplant?


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

no I dont have any pictures, just the 2 of the system... and I had help putting those up... I'm crazy 
yea I put a few plants in there from soil, I sprayed the roots pretty hard with my house, not too hard, but hard, it took a while to get all the soil off but I got most of it off, with hardly any roots break, than I tried to put some of the roots through the holes of the net pots, and they all worked out fine!


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

so is my 400 watt hps good enough for these six plants in this new system I have.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 24, 2007)

yea, I;m using 400W HPS, and growing more than 6 plants without a problem... so far...


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 24, 2007)

stoked. So the only maintance is manicuring, and adding water. and nutrients


----------



## tckfui (Oct 25, 2007)

pretty much, and you have to PH the water like every other day, and you should check the PPM about as often too. 
I read that these things dont even need to be drained except when switching from veg nutes to bloom nutes


----------



## ryan33212 (Oct 25, 2007)

Yea i think im totally gonna have to take you up on that man just give me a few weeks lol..


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 25, 2007)

what is ppm? damn I need to learn how to ph water too. I just use my drinking water from cullingans right now.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 25, 2007)

that should be fine. PPM is parts per millionth. it tells you the tatio of water to non water particles, for new plants the PPM should be low. I foget how low, the hydro nutrients you buy should have a rough idea of how much chemicals to add for a certain PPM, I heard you dont need a PPM tester but you should. EC meters test PPM but in a diferent way.
PH needs to be mesured, you can use litmus paper, or go to a fishstore and get the PH test juice and some little test tube bottles, that wil do fne, or you can order a meter, but they can get quite expensive, I think fletch got a EC and PH pen for 30 bucks on ebay.


----------



## ryan33212 (Oct 25, 2007)

ph level should be 5.8-6.0


----------



## weediscool (Oct 26, 2007)

about how often do you have to add water in this setup. and whats the best way to do that when the plants get big. seems it would be hard to lift the lid and pour some in when you have 6 3 floot plants on the lid.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 26, 2007)

This thread of mine keeps going and going and going.I have revamped the newer version of these type systems I sell and build. I have added better res tanks with locking lids for tight closure no top leaks. I have added the drain setups.Hevay duty net pots with tighter holes to hold roots and hydroton better. Also added a better setup for the pump plug with a rubber closer so its nice and tight but also gives you a place to add water or nutes right in.I reccomned a ful res change every 2 weeks max can be done every week if you like. In between drains just top off with plain ph 5.8 water and then check the res ph and adjust if needed..Lets see hers a few pics of a newer model with 8 sites....


----------



## weediscool (Oct 26, 2007)

looks good dude. slap your avatar on the side and start mass production imo


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 26, 2007)

I got a logo already and I mini mass produce


----------



## weediscool (Oct 26, 2007)

what does the pvc under that setup look like?

|-|-| im guessing?

i think i like the 8plant version better than the 6 plant one. 2 extra plants!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks like this picture..I build these to request 2,4,6,8,10,12 and then single mother plant 5 gallon buckets setups and clone buckets for clones.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 27, 2007)

have you grown plants in the 8 sight tub?
how big do the plants get? they dont get too close together?


----------



## wbinwv (Oct 28, 2007)

awesome thread...+rep


----------



## inbudwetrust (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I thought the eight would be way too close


----------



## weediscool (Oct 28, 2007)

im assuming the tubs are mainly used for sog. so youre really just getting 1 big cola and trimming the lower half off and keeping the rest of the side branches maintained.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 28, 2007)

In each setup the more sites I add the larger the res size so this 8 site setup is about 12 inches longer and 5 inches wider then the 6 plant setup. As wth all of these type setup you ll be lollipopping your plants to keep them from crowding and giving you the best large colas possible.If you dont lollipop or trim back you can crowd them and get a bunch of smaller slower growing buds from lack of ligh penetration.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 28, 2007)

Ohhh... I thought so. bUt I thought some people grow regular plants in these systems, like in those seemore bud videos. that was a pretty nutso video, all done in an aeroponic chamber...
but anyway, I just came back from a little 4 day vacation, and am amazded at how rapedly my plants have grown. one grew about 5 inches up , and another 5 inches of roots since I left... 
When will the rots stop? its like a swamp in there,... or a pot of spaghetti, some roots are at least 3 feet long, I'd say 3 and a half... and its only been 2 weeks!!! how big are these roots going to get?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah these grow fast. In these tub type setups I like to do the lollipop method and get like 4or 5 main colas then trim the lower 1/3 away.Its easy to to get 2 oz per plant that way so figure 6 plants thats around 12 oz dry. The roots in aero get huge the roots in my bigger post setups I use get 8 to 10 feet in length and will grow in the tub til the plant takes up as much as it can then they stop once its at full intake capacitiy. The res will be filled completely by the end


----------



## tckfui (Oct 29, 2007)

what!!!! thats nuts! 8-10 foot rootS!!! shouldn't you win some kind of award?
I thought I should with the 3 foot rootshaha


----------



## potroast (Oct 30, 2007)

Mine is longer than yours.


----------



## tckfui (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## dimebag (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello all great post was wondering if anybody found the spray heads for doing this setup I searched all over the site that was posted and couldn't find them. Also Fletch how bout some updates on where you got the drain out from the main tank and the fitting that goes in the top for the power line to the pump. Also I noticed on the revised system your only using a 480 gph pump instead of the 600 gph. Just some food for smoke.......er thought, well you know what I mean............


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 6, 2007)

The link to the mister heads is here Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store .The part that goes into the top for the cords is a rubber stopper with a hole drilled in just big enough for the cord then split from the center out so the cord can slide into it.The drain from amlocal hydro store.You need the valve and the flood table drain and a piece of 1/2 hose.The pump in these is a model 480 now which is actually closer to a 175-200 gph pump.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 6, 2007)

how is a 480 similar to a 300 GPH pump??
mister heads can be bought at a loccal hydro stoor as well.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 6, 2007)

Not sure if thats to me but the 480 is a model number not a rating in the pictured pump


----------



## tckfui (Nov 6, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHH I SEEEE... I thought it was GPH... cool... cuz... honestly I kind of thought you were fucking nuts for thinking a 480 GPH pump was necisary  glad to see you dont  I funny!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah a 480 would spit some water out lol but not needed.My goal is to use the smallest able pump to save on energy costs but not cut the performance short.Size varies on number of net pots though


----------



## tckfui (Nov 6, 2007)

crazy me! ... I'm using a 150 GPH pump with no problems... exept nutrient problems... but thats not the pumps fault... or is it?! THAT FUCKING ASSHOL:E!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 6, 2007)

you got a picture of the cloning bucket or whatever you was talking about?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 7, 2007)

I'll get some up soon.Im working on finishing up a web site for my stuff direct purchase.I have to decide which web address I own Ill use.Itll be either filthyfletch.com or my other fun site greenpassions.org notice the s in passions that site should piss videoman off lol


----------



## tckfui (Nov 7, 2007)

my computer wont let me roll with you fletch... it says my url is somthing... big words... I was scared... whats on greenpassions? it looks like just completly random stuff... or is it?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah the filthyfletch site is just got a place holder with 1 of my artists songs playing on it as I had it for a few years and was just bored so put that up as a holder as that site has been held over to be a pay per view porn site lol laugh real good but theres big money in those sites and the name fits good lol.The other site is just a holding advertising page til I load my stuff up.I get paid by those who have links on it kind of like a pay to park page.Helps pay the domain fee and a few extra bucks for hosting later.Ill let you know when I decide which is which and when its up


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 7, 2007)

i sent you a pm fletch


----------



## dimebag (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I will bet a 525 gph would mix would up good.....thanks for the info....can always cut the flow down....


----------



## tckfui (Nov 7, 2007)

you could make a bigger aero system


----------



## skunkman98536 (Nov 10, 2007)

so ya fletch .. how can i get one from you .. ? pay pal or something? (i.e. i want pump and nutes)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 10, 2007)

lol he's on vacation


----------



## stubborn (Nov 11, 2007)

Do those red misters actually create a mist or do they just kind of squirt out a little bit?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 11, 2007)

They dont atomize the water but break it down into a fine enough particle to super oxygenate the water and feed the entire root system.In setups I sell I have been ading an additional spinner sprayer for even extra covergae not that its needed.I also reccomend an air stone and H202 for aeroponic res. I can get micro atomizer srayers but they are very costly and are clogged fairly easy with nutes more then even foggers.Those cost about $18 each and then the need steel tubing costs about $6 a foot and then each t connector is $8 and end caps are $6 each so you d be close to $200 on just the sprayer heads for those and then have to run an inline filter with micro 200 mesh to even hope of non clogs.These red one work very well.I ve grown many large and small setups and used these after trial and error of over 12 different mister heads. The worst are the little red and blue cylinder kind with 360 degree holes for 360 spraying they clog in an hour or 2


----------



## stubborn (Nov 11, 2007)

Good. I just installed those red misters in a similar way to your H, with a mister between the net pots, and they squirt between the pots and hardly get them wet. So it must be that my pump is too weak (it's only 80 gph). The pots are much closer together than yours are so I figured 80 would be good enough.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 11, 2007)

Youll need at least a 150 gph pump but if you can get a 200-250 that perfect. You turn the sprayers so the mist strems hit the net pots. 1 mister does 2 pots 1 side each then the misters on the other side hits 2 net pots so both sides get misted.Make sure your not to far below the pots with the manifold


----------



## stubborn (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the tips. This system is going to do wonders for my grow box. I just ordered some 211 gph pumps so I should be blasting with mist soon.


----------



## weediscool (Nov 15, 2007)

im building a few of these as we speak. not getting a hole cutter thing make this take a lot longer than 30min. 

i got this pvc glue all over my hands. when it dries im going to install the misters and see if it works. AMG!!


----------



## weediscool (Nov 15, 2007)

haha cool it works. bout to start a new hydro grow tomorrow with some bagseed i guess. i was worried cause i had a 160gph pump but i still got some serious mist.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 15, 2007)

I didnt even bother gluing the pieces togeter, they dont leak at all, and I had to take it apart once because I broke a mister and the screw thing got stuck in the PVC.
after cutting 2 holes in the lid ov the rubber maide I got quite good at it, I can cut out a good hole in under a minute , I did it with a pocketknife and held it diagnaly and sawed at it, and it cut like butter, but not when I held the knife straight up.. I dont know why, but its pretty easy once you get the hang of it


----------



## weediscool (Nov 15, 2007)

yeah. i just brought the lid up and cut it with a blade during the load times on witcher. 

you still have yours running? did you ever end up buying an airstone or anything for when your roots started hanging in the water.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah hand cutting does add a few more minutes as a whole saw on a dril takes about 2 minutes to cut all of them out then I run a razor lightly around edges to clean them up.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 15, 2007)

I tried doing it with a drill, and thoes special big hole frill bits, that were like 80 years old, and I almost killed myself... how the hell do thoes things work??? the saw kept jumping out and flying, and spining all off axis and it was nuts.
whaat did I do wrong?


----------



## smkpt (Nov 15, 2007)

can you use this system all the way through flowering?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 15, 2007)

you can use it from the plants first to its last day on this earth... wait no... the last day will be in the bowl... ... its last living day.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 15, 2007)

what kinda filters do yall use from cloggin and shit?

i wanna use some organic teas and shit


----------



## weediscool (Nov 15, 2007)

is an airstone mandatory


----------



## tckfui (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm not using an airstone, and I'me getting some kind of weird slime on my roots, fletch suggested I put an airstone in... so it might be mandatory?
I guess not really if youre using H2O2 but I dont know
no filters, fletch said earlier hes using a fnely woven bag made for putting around your pump that dosnt alow small particals to get in there... I asked for one of these at my local hydroponic store and the lady thought I was nuts... and it took her a half houre to tell me she didnt have it. so I'm using 2 of thoes finly woven nets used for pool vacumes. more expensive hydroponic water pumps have a filter over the intake so this isn't necisary, the bag isnt neccisary eaither, but it sure helps


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 16, 2007)

Here a link to the filter bags you can order them or now have a reference to print and show a local shop
Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store


----------



## tckfui (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks... thoes tomatoes look pretty high... and angry


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 16, 2007)

They just tripped on salvia 30x thats why


----------



## Tanuvan (Nov 16, 2007)

In tckfui's situation the slime on the roots caused from too warm Rez temps?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 16, 2007)

too warm?!?! I thought warm was good? what temp is too warm?
silly tomatoes salvias for peppers!!!


----------



## Tanuvan (Nov 16, 2007)

I dunno. I thought Rez temps above 80 could cause the slime? I thought maybe the pump was generating heat. Have you gotten rid of the slime?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 16, 2007)

no. I tried and its not really slime, its this dark shit thats on the upper half of the roots.


----------



## Pharmer (Nov 17, 2007)

ok,ok... I have built probably every kind of aero/hydro systems known to man (ok , maybe not all of them...) Now, what I really NEED to know is....whos the girl in your avatar?? what country, "race"? tell me now goddamnit! im on my way to the airport. Im getting married!!


----------



## tckfui (Nov 17, 2007)

hahaha one of the best first posts I've ever read!!!!!!!!
I think he just took a pic of some random hot chick of the net man... not sure.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 17, 2007)

Thats an old fling of mine you probably know her from Disney.Vanessa Hudgkens.On the resw water temps you wann keep them no warmer then 75 tops but best at 65 degrees F so the water hits the roots at about 70


----------



## tckfui (Nov 18, 2007)

I just read that roots will get a dark rot and leaves will dry and or yellow from salt buildup...I think this might be my problem. 
how do I reduce salt buildup besides doing a res change?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Nov 18, 2007)

a salt leaching agent like Clearex would clear up the salts....how old is the plant again? Also some pumps really do raise water temp, just freeze some water in a plastic bottle and plop it in there whenever the water need to be cooled. Depneding on the size of the res. it might only need it every couple of days. Also if the res is dark it will absorb heat and heat the water up.


----------



## welshspencer (Nov 19, 2007)

all good, looks a great setup. going to make one today fingers crossed


----------



## ganji2 (Nov 24, 2007)

this looks pretty complicated =/


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 25, 2007)

Its actually really really simple if you understand the basics of hydro or aero.If you need one built and shipped let me know I sell complted units to go.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 25, 2007)

All I need then is a zip code and I can check on shipping which Ill send anyway you like ups said:


> I have a few questions. The pump size for the (12) site? Do you think the misters or the popup sprinkler is best? What would the unit and pump with the net pots and hydroton be to 48842 zip. I think the shipping may be killer. VV


----------



## tckfui (Nov 25, 2007)

ohhhh I know your zip code!!!


----------



## ganji2 (Nov 25, 2007)

How long does it usually take to go from seed to harvest in a aeroponic system? I imagine it would speed up the process quite a bit eh?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 25, 2007)

I dont know about from seed to harvest, but I put a few clones in there that were 2 inches at the time, and they harvested in what the strain called for 50-55 days, and when they were done they were just one big solid 12+ inch buds


----------



## ganji2 (Nov 25, 2007)

It just seems like a shitload of trouble to maintain one of these systems. I keep reading about peoples plants withering up, and just giving them trouble.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm not going to lie, I am having a few minor problems... but I would be with soil as well.
it really dosnt requier much work at all once its set up. just test the water every other day, and fix whatevers going wrong if anything is. and by fixing I mean adding some water, adding some nutes or adding some PH up or down... sometimes its alittle more complicated... but for someone who started using this thing only a few months ago, and knew basicaly nothing about hydroponics, it is easier than soil in a way... I dont have to water them, or anything like that, just test the water... and add some things now and then. and watch the rapid growth... I am doing a graph of hydroponic vs soil tomatoes, the hydroponic tomatoes plant is 3 1/2 feet tall while the soil is 1 foot 7 inches... not as big of a diference with the ganja so far... but certainly a noticable one... jost not 2 times as big...


----------



## ganji2 (Nov 25, 2007)

See, if the pot grows that good in a hydro system, then thats what Ineed to be learning about. A friend of the family has killed a couple plants in the flowering stage, with bad resoiver water or something to that extent.


----------



## weediscool (Nov 25, 2007)

these systems are high maintence. for example yesterday i dropped my ph meter in the water. nothing but trouble imo. im going back to growing in my computer case


----------



## tckfui (Nov 25, 2007)

so your PH was screwy? and you fixed it and good times had by all?


----------



## weediscool (Nov 25, 2007)

haha i was just jk. i was testing the ph of the water(just tap water, plants are like 3 days old). the meter broke. was a pos $20 one. gonna buy a waterproof one now i guess.


----------



## tckfui (Nov 25, 2007)

ohhh hahaha I get it!!!1 me smaurt
yea I need to get a meter... Filthy sent me a link to a good one.. but I lost it... and I PMed him the other day to send it again... and he said no way I never liked you


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 26, 2007)

actually I said "No problem here it is again just for you my friend"


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 26, 2007)

I guess I don't get an answer huh? VV


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 26, 2007)

VV please pm me so i can get the rest of the info like how many sites? if you want extras like drain systems,filter bags and such


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> actually I said "No problem here it is again just for you my friend"


its not there  man!!!


----------



## weedaholic (Nov 26, 2007)

can someone tell me how many clones you could expect from a single mother? and maybe how many mothers you would need to clone up the stainless steel omega garden unit?


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

alot! I've goten 20 daughters off a single 1 foot mother plant... so fo rbiiger plants that number is even bigger!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 26, 2007)

well I have seen a couple hundred clones taken froma single mother.Not an omega garden user so I dont know but 1 clone per clone site is the rule
I personally keep 2-3 moms on hand so I dont have to strip her down so bad.I can easily take 20-50 clones from each with plenty to spare


----------



## tckfui (Nov 26, 2007)

and what about the link to the cheap meter filthy!? my plants need it!  they said ohh go kick is ass! and I said noo noo hes a really cool guy once you get to know him... but they dont want to hear it. :/


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 26, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> VV please pm me so i can get the rest of the info like how many sites? if you want extras like drain systems,filter bags and such


No I can't, your box is full again. 12 site, with and without pump, drain might be nice, not necessary, and the filter bag sounded like a good idea. VV


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 28, 2007)

well its opened now.10 and 12 site units are on a hold as my res supplier is out of stock on those so I will check on alyternate sources.They cost to ship them as they are big.If you wanted an 6 or 8 I have everything on hand for those ready to go.Drain setup is a $10 add on as well as the filter bag is a $10 add on option.I also can get Fox Farm nutes the 3 bottle set for additonal $45 for 1 qt grow big, 1 qt Tiger Bloom and 1 qt big bloom.Let me know if the 6 or 8 interests you or I'll keep checking on the 12 site res backups.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you happen to know the outside dimensions and gallon for the 12 site?? VV


----------



## FilthyFletch (Nov 28, 2007)

Not right off hand I will see as I dont have a unit on hand but will see what i can get for you on the dimensions.I forget as i havent built many of the larger ones usually 4,5,6,8, sizes


----------



## VictorVIcious (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, no hurry, I'm not planning a change tomorrow. I won't do anything more with it until after I get back from vacation anyway. Yes I have recommended the 6 site to several that have asked about flood and drain. I think it's a lot more practical for a closet then fllod and drain is, I always refer thier questions to the master. VV


----------



## tckfui (Nov 29, 2007)

man filthy can you resend that link to the cheap meter please I'll give you have my harvest 

I just got Flora Kleen to get rid of that evil salt build up and Super oxy H2O2 for good mesure... the H2O2 sais to put 20 drops per gallon.. anyone know how many drops are in a teaspoon?
and also whats your techniqu for getting rid of salt and adding H2O2?


----------



## weediscool (Nov 29, 2007)

i just bought a $60 waterproof one. its not here yet tho.


----------



## Capita (Dec 4, 2007)

I was just wondering about how many square feet the 6 plant set up will take up. I am not really talking about the dimensions of the box but more so how many feet it will take up with the plants blooming?


----------



## inbudwetrust (Dec 5, 2007)

I made one after Mr Filthys models, changed a few things because its all I had on hand . mine seems to be working great, check it out


----------



## weediscool (Dec 5, 2007)

so my new ph meter came today. my ph has been 7.7 the last week. lame.

sooooooooo.. the instructions say that i should use some storage solution after every use in the cap. yet the meter didnt come with anything but packets of non reusable once opened phed water. and the place i got the meter from online didnt have any for sale either.

is it really nescessary to use this storage solution after every use, and if so does anyone know where i can get a jug of it or something.


----------



## ky13zero (Dec 6, 2007)

dude....i just started growing....and you are my inspiration!

do you still have enough for the smaller builds 4-6 plants


----------



## Capita (Dec 9, 2007)

Is this the mister head i do want or are these the ones you warned aginsted these seem to be the only ones on the site 

Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store


----------



## DND (Dec 15, 2007)

FilthyFletch said:


> This thread of mine keeps going and going and going.I have revamped the newer version of these type systems I sell and build. I have added better res tanks with locking lids for tight closure no top leaks. I have added the drain setups.Hevay duty net pots with tighter holes to hold roots and hydroton better. Also added a better setup for the pump plug with a rubber closer so its nice and tight but also gives you a place to add water or nutes right in.I reccomned a ful res change every 2 weeks max can be done every week if you like. In between drains just top off with plain ph 5.8 water and then check the res ph and adjust if needed..Lets see hers a few pics of a newer model with 8 sites....


Can you tell me where I can get one of these totes at?


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 16, 2007)

Walmart $5.00


----------



## OGdreams (Dec 21, 2007)

can you start clones in this setup?


----------



## welshspencer (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Guys



I have been growing from seed, and they are now about 3 inchs under 24hr light, when should I turn them to 12hrs.

Regards


----------



## sloeginfizz (Dec 22, 2007)

Update on my clones using this system. all 6 rooted.. very impressed with the 100% sucess rate. the previous attempts ended with a whole lot of nothing.. haha. i have already cut 6 more clones. I may cut a few more holes for net pots. awesome guide for a cloner


----------



## Multan (Dec 27, 2007)

filthy you said you used containers with locking tops, by chance what brand are they and where might i be able to pick one up? The reason i'm asking is because i read someone had leakage issues with the normal tops...and avoiding leaks would be ideal.


----------



## one million (Dec 27, 2007)

filthy,
I thought you were going to post a pic of your cloner? I would love to see it.


----------



## fallinghigh (Dec 27, 2007)

nice unit i was hesatant on going hydro now i just might do it 

1 question do the roots ever block the misters from misting good 


1 answer ebay has ppm and ph meter pens for under 30 dollers just look it up hana or hanna cant remember is the ones i got comes with solution to calibrate


----------



## munch box (Dec 27, 2007)

You won't need to calibrate if you get the nutra-wand. It comes factory calibrated, and even has auto-on and off. very easy to use. only $50 ebay. I bought the ppm ec meter from china very cheap on ebay. retail is $140.


----------



## Stoney Burke (Dec 31, 2007)

I am going to attempt a 1st grow in this set up. I need to build it and do alot of research on growing. I have one question for now. How much distance between the misters and the net pots?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge everyone.


----------



## tckfui (Dec 31, 2007)

I would try my first grow with soil, I have used this system with mixed results, but it was mostly because I'm an asshole, and break everything 
but if you have everything you need, and some experience you should be fine, wait until your second grow... thats what I think


----------



## Zhu (Dec 31, 2007)

Stoney Burke said:


> I am going to attempt a 1st grow in this set up. I need to build it and do alot of research on growing. I have one question for now. How much distance between the misters and the net pots?
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge everyone.


If your gonna try this system and its your first time growing don't make the fatal mistake of pushing the roots through the netcups when you put them in. Put some of your media in first then set the plant into it otherwise 3 weeks down the road you will have yellow plants and mushy roots asking yourself where you went wrong. For distance of the misters it really don't matter as long as you can hold your hand at the bottom of the netcup and it gets wet. The way to go with this system in my opinion is take a lawn sprinkler (the type you bury) and unscrew the top and pull out the spring and turn on your pump and let it rip. Gets clogged alot less and is easier to clean when it does but still holds the same effect.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry missed alot of questions will try to catch up..
"do you make smaller units s" yes I can do mother buckets,clone buckets,2plants,3,4,5,6,8,10 and then bigger units I use the post setups like I grow in for 32 plants...

Where do I get the tubs I use.The blue one is a walmart tub the ones I use for building the ones I sell are alot nicer and the lids lock down.Those in bulk cost me about $20 or so each.

Can you tell where you get the new res....That one I cannot as thats one of my own secrets..

Thought you were gonna post pictures of your cloners...I will go take a couple flicks of a clone bucket I have and use from time to time.Will post it shortly


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 31, 2007)

I find the lawn sprinklers are best for larger single plant setups.I will be offering an upgade to my units which will be an additional fogger inside to ultar mist the rooting systems.These are pretty easy to use I find soil to be the hardest way to grow.In these I reccomend you get your rooted clone in rockwool add about 1 inch of hydroton to the netpot place the rooted rockwool clone in and then add hydroton around the planst pack it in around the edges and it holds it in tight.


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jan 1, 2008)

I use your exact model Fletch, the only change I did was I put in an extra pump, with a hose at the end ran that hose to the top of the lid and to each individual plant so its getting drips from the top too. the only shitty thing is when you change water you need to take the hose off the pump which takes like 3 seconds. I seem to get way huger roots that way.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jan 1, 2008)

YO guys! i just made this from fletch's plans  shit works AWSOME!!!!!!


----------



## one million (Jan 1, 2008)

Hay I was inspired to try and make an aer-clone 5gal bucket. I made a 15 2' site bucket with a 350gph pump.
Thanks filthy.


----------



## blonddie07 (Jan 2, 2008)

Im going to be making a bunch load of stuff... i didnt really understand the point of hydroponics till now... and its really easy. you can make them out of anything any size...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey inbud thats another model I make .Its setup to be a direct drip feed.Instead of misters in side and a manifold I have a hose splitter that I can hook up individual lines to it then each line goes right to the bottom of the net pot 1 hose per pot.Then when turned on it feeds water right to the netpot.I also add an airstone to these.....Here are a few pictures of the aero clone buckets I buil.This was just a simple 8 site clone bucket but can do 14-16 sites per bucket.Very simple desing...


----------



## inbudwetrust (Jan 2, 2008)

I nomiinate Fletch for an award of some sort, awesome thread



FilthyFletch said:


> Hey inbud thats another model I make .Its setup to be a direct drip feed.Instead of misters in side and a manifold I have a hose splitter that I can hook up individual lines to it then each line goes right to the bottom of the net pot 1 hose per pot.Then when turned on it feeds water right to the netpot.I also add an airstone to these.....Here are a few pictures of the aero clone buckets I buil.This was just a simple 8 site clone bucket but can do 14-16 sites per bucket.Very simple desing...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 2, 2008)

I like awards especially things like 65 inch lcd hd tvs and hp m9040n computers lol or even a simple xxxl hydro hut would do. lol everyone can pitch in its only like $400 (-=


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jan 2, 2008)

lol...well shit... i guess my donation will goto that!

haha!!!


----------



## wes87t (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome thread. Very informative; I learned a lot. A little more research and I should be on my way.... thanks!

Seems pretty straightforward. I'm thinking of building an enclosure around the actual plants, maybe a couple feet high (as high as I wanted the plants to veg) and line them with some of that reflective stuff. You could then put in an intake and exhaust fan right on the enclosure. Then I have to deal with odour somehow I guess....

Wes


----------



## Jamrock (Jan 4, 2008)

You PM box is full.

Jamrock


----------



## Capita (Jan 5, 2008)

Capita said:


> Is this the mister head i do want or are these the ones you warned aginsted these seem to be the only ones on the site
> 
> Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store


 Up for my ?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 5, 2008)

Those red one are the ones to use


----------



## tckfui (Jan 5, 2008)

I thought the red ones wer bad?!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 5, 2008)

No the red ones are good the blue and red cylinder ones are bad.They are round and have a bunch of holes around the cylinder and they clog.The solid red ones with the split opening are the good one


----------



## Multan (Jan 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I find the lawn sprinklers are best for larger single plant setups.I will be offering an upgade to my units which will be an additional fogger inside to ultar mist the rooting systems.These are pretty easy to use I find soil to be the hardest way to grow.In these I reccomend you get your rooted clone in rockwool add about 1 inch of hydroton to the netpot place the rooted rockwool clone in and then add hydroton around the planst pack it in around the edges and it holds it in tight.



About the lawn sprinklers vs. the red misters. I was curious what would work better? I was thinking of maybe going with 2-3 360 degree sprinklers instead of misters...however i have limited experience in terms of the sprinklers vs misters. Any clogging issues with sprinklers? Any constructive criticism or input would be appreciated.


----------



## MagusALL (Jan 6, 2008)

how do i build an aero setup for a 4.6' X 4.6' grow tent with 6.5' of vertical space? im very interested. do i just get multiple rubbermaids?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

The sprinkler question first.The spinners are ok as supplemental but as the chamber fills with roots and fall over the manifold the spinning sprinklers will fail to spin and basically just dribble water out as the root mass stops them.

Next question about the grow tent.There are a few options you can use multiple tubs or buy a bigger one for your plants.Or you can get a 4x4 flood table and asheet of 1 inch foam and cut a piece just big enough to fit inside the edge of the flood table.Next markout your plants layout on the foam and then cut holes for 4 inch netpots that are nice and snug.Then you make a manifold that will fit in the tray from side to side using 1/2 inch pvceach pipe capped at one end and the others ar connected using fittings like T fittings and 90 degree elbows at the end.You use 1 Tee someher on the cross bar that has the 1/2 thread and use a1/2 male threaed to 1/2 hose barb screwed into it then dril a 1/2 inch hole in the foam for your hose to connect to this and down to your pump in your res.Your flood table wil have at least 1 drain in it maybe 2 so those need to be above the res for run off.Add the red misters to each run of pvc pipe between each row of plants and you just turned your flood tabel into a giant aero table. They also make custom fit tops for most flood tables and then you just snap that on instead of the foam sheet and drill out the places for the net pots....Another option is to use the fence post setup I started to show a how to on and buy 2 8 foot posts and cut them in half so you have 4 four footers.Set it up were each post only has 4 3 inch netpots and you will have a total of 16 plant sites grown aero.I can make this small setup for a decent cost if its something youd like pre built pm me if interested and I can quote some costs if in the US


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

First question first.The spinner sprayers tend to stop spinning when the roots hang down and fill the res and then the water just dribbles out so they are ok as supplimentals but you need the others also.

Second question about the grow tent.I have a few options to give.
1.Yes you could use multiple tubes even daisy chained together or find the larger longer tubs and make a bigger unit on the same principle.

2.Get a 4x4 flood table and a 4x8 pice of 2 inch foam sheeting,some 1/2 inch pvc,some hose,some 1/2" inch T fittings,some 1/2" end caps,a threaded 1/2" T,2 90 degree 1/2 " elbows and some misters and some 1/2 inch hose.....
Set the table out and then cut the foam sheet to size so it will just fit into the top of the flood table.The table is slighly tapered so make it fit snug.Then layout how you want your plants preferably in straight rows lets say its a 4x4 table with 4 rows total 16 plant sites.Your gonna make a manifold from the pvc pipe,Tfittings,and the Elbows..You want to cut 4 runs of pvc pipe that will fit across the tray about 1 inch up from the bottom(you will trim as needed.Put 1, 1/2 end cap on each pipe that 1 end done.Now on the opposite end you will be creating a manifold distribution line from the pvc pipe and fittings.Stcik a 1/2 inch T fitting on each pipe end except each eand pipe that gets a 90 degree elbow so it ends the line into that end pipe.Now cut to size little extra pvc pipes to connect each T fitting in a row.Somewhere in the middle insert the threaded 1/2 inch pvc fitting with the T pointing up instead of towards the other pvc pipe ends.You will screw in a 1/2" hose barb that has 1/2 inch threads on it to this fitting.This allows you to hook your hose from your pump in this.Make a tight 1/2 inch hole in the foam for your hose to come out and then it goes to your pump.In each of those 4 lines drill a small hole for your misters place 1 mister so it is bewtween 2 net pots one on the left and the right .Your Flood table will probably have 1 or 2 drain sites so just run those to your res for drainage. You now have a flood table converted into an aero table. They also make custom fit plastic dome lids for these tables you can buy it and use it instead of the foam sheet but it costs more.

3.You can make a smaller version of my 32 and bigger aero setups using 2 8 foot pvc fence posts and some 1/2 inch pvc and fittings.Cut the 2 posts in half so you have total of four 4 foot chambers.Drill out 4 holes evenly spaced for 3 inch netpots to fit in.Secure fence post end caps to each end waiting to close the last side as you will add mister lines inside.At one end of all the posts dril a centered 1/2 inch hole.You will make the same manifold line as described on the flood table above one for each post.Inside each post a length of 1/2" pvc pipe caped on 1 end.Add your misters and finish the manifold and there you have a simple aero /NFT grow setup for 16 plants.I can custome build thise unit if anyone needs it,Can be modified to less sites or more in varies sizes to fit your needs just pm me.These are really cheap if you have yur own pump and res tub or I can supply it all together.Just pm for questions


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

well The first time it didnt show so I retyped it lol well they both showing now as posts and they took to long to delete so Im leaving them both up..


----------



## OGdreams (Jan 6, 2008)

hey filthy
how long do you before your harvest do you flush your plants when using this setup?
thank you,
joe


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 6, 2008)

In the aero setups I flush for 3-5 days straight water maybe a flush helper if I feel fancy.


----------



## OGdreams (Jan 6, 2008)

thanks man,
joe


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Jan 6, 2008)

great job mr.G, you are mechanicly inclined and i'm trying to pick something for indoor verses good 'ole soil.have you seen the aquamist?this thing is killer but i cant figure out how to build them yet.there's a dvd out about them.the dementions are like 46"x24" and 3 of them can produce 4.5 to 5 plus!with 2 1000watters,or 4 600watters.seems like overkill on the lights.but i'm an outside kinda guy now dissabled.God Bless.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 7, 2008)

Ive heard of the aquamist.I know the basics of those setup but havent really played with one. I can make aero version but they have these bigger spouts that spin the water out.These are used in the seemorebuds how to grow 15 lbs in 80 days video.Great for 8 inch sog grows


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Jan 7, 2008)

yeah, That's where I first seen the aquamist.I had all of the videos on you tube and they deleated them.I don't blame them but what a set up!That is where I seen the spinning spouts Your speaking of.I think there are 3 of them per unit.I ought to buy one but $499.99 just isn't in the budget for some plastic and killer spinners,hahaha!I don't think things should be that much when alot of stuff is basicly wally world tubs,etc.If you ever want to B.S. my email should be visable.anouther thing I'm scared to try is the Nirvana bean co.being in a small town is scarry even being in the country.But I lust after the pics when I see them.Well,thanks agin,and I dont get out much being a dissabled Vet.,so anytime.God Bless Ya, Dr.Kleengenes.


----------



## oldgrayhair (Jan 8, 2008)

I see another trip to home depot in my near future! Thanks!

-OGH


----------



## bertanlola (Jan 8, 2008)

can i grow from seed with this system?and as for the clay balls,can you get them at most garden centers? thanks in advance


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 10, 2008)

You can sprout seeds in this setup using the rockwool.The clay pebbles or hydroton are availiable online or at any hydro store.Some pond stores or garden centers that deal in aquatic plants might be abale to get them for you.They are called Hydroton clay pebbles


----------



## weediscool (Jan 10, 2008)

where do you get your pumps and do they have an order online option. i was looking for one for my nft system im gonna build. 

i was prob gonna get like a 800gph one, i dont need mist but i will be running tubbing up from into a pvc manifold where itll seperate into 4 tubes and out about every foot squirt out about every foot, per colum.





like that


----------



## weediscool (Jan 10, 2008)

im just gonna get this SUBMERSIBLE FOUNTAIN KOI POND PUMP 800gph $10 COUPON - eBay (item 280190588983 end time Jan-11-08 07:28:08 PST)

800gph $30 plus shipping.


----------



## SayNoToDrugs (Jan 10, 2008)

I seen these homemade ones on ebay for like $130.00. Its amazing how people try and jip you these days. Luckily we got people like Filthy Fletch. And ima buy one of these in a few months fa sho!!!!! Its pretty cool all the work you been doin for eveyone on this thread. I bet its alot of damn work answering everyones questions and telling all the idiots like myself how to do this. Thanks Fletch!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 10, 2008)

I get pumps direct from people I first bought from on ebay and then worked out buying bulk direct.Ebay has alot of great deals..Thanks sayno for the compliment.It takes time to try and get as many answers as I can but I enjoy it and like the people at this site so its well worth it and I learn alot from the others on the site.


----------



## stonedagain (Jan 11, 2008)

beautifully simple design, mate- i'm building one today


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Jan 11, 2008)

*hello folks,*
*weediscool thanx for the great sight.man the pumps are cheaper than normal.I purchused one in town and now I think it's going back since there's no useage yet.And thank You also Filthy Fletch, God isn't life fun.One of these days I hope I can get a stamp but I wont hold my breath.hahaha.It passed a wile back in columbia,mo.,for legal use of cannabis,as they did before but the feds stepped on it!then it passes agin and now no one has any answers.Screw 'em. Take care all.*


----------



## welshspencer (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi

When the plants go to 12hrs light, does the exractor fan still run for 24 hrs or can i turn that to 12hr when the ligth are on,, keeping the oscillating fan running 24hrs


----------



## smartfood (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey FF you think it'd be possible to do this same setup but with those under-the-bed rubbermaids that are only like 6 inches deep? My grow space is only 5 feet tall with a 400W HPS at the top, so effectively I have about 4 feet and want to maximize vertical space. You think those rubbermaids would work for this? Here's an example of what I was considering...
Amazon.com: Set of 3 - Sterilite 41qt. Underbed Storage Containers.: Home & Garden


----------



## vbp6us (Feb 3, 2008)

weediscool: That rating of 800gph is for 0' in height.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 5, 2008)

I am wondering the same thing since i have 4 clean bins like that in my basement. I also have 4 20 Gal tubs. I wanted to go flood and drain til i read this. Now I am rethinking. Could I use the 20 gal tub for the nute solution and make an H mister set up in the low profile rubbermaid containers. Just connect them with feed and return lines?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 5, 2008)

the underbed tubs are too small for the root growth you would have and the water level being so small would cause hell with ph and ppm.a regular 20-30 gallon is small as you wanna go and the tubs have to be solid color cear will kill the roots.5 feet is plenty of room since you have to keep short plants in these setup finish under 2 feet.Veg to about 8-10 inches then flower.Tubs are about 19" tall plus 24 inches plants leave plenty of light room


----------



## Multan (Feb 5, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> the underbed tubs are too small for the root growth you would have and the water level being so small would cause hell with ph and ppm.a regular 20-30 gallon is small as you wanna go and the tubs have to be solid color cear will kill the roots.5 feet is plenty of room since you have to keep short plants in these setup finish under 2 feet.Veg to about 8-10 inches then flower.Tubs are about 19" tall plus 24 inches plants leave plenty of light room



Flecth you are god.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 6, 2008)

Fletch, I am going to build a tub, or 10. Ha ha. But I kinda want to be cheap on pumps. I am going to start with 4 20 gal setups to get the hang of it. I just started growing so theses a LOT to lean.... I am wondering what is the minimum GPH I can get away with so I can try to stay cheap on the pumps. Do you think 79gph is to small. I see that you used 350. Those 550's on eBay are a good deal but are they overkill? Like with the pump pumping so much and I cant imagine theres that much flow with those little sprinkler jets. Or am I wrong? Also can you recommend some nutrients that work well for you?

Thanks!


----------



## multisonic (Feb 8, 2008)

Fletch, you have exceeded your private message qouta and therefore cannot recieve any further messages until you clear some space. So says the error msg when i try to PM you.

Also: The pumps in this sytem, what kind of scheduele do they run on? On with the lights, or 24/7 or 15 minutes/day?

Thanks again.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 8, 2008)

im not fletch.....but you run the pump 24/7


----------



## multisonic (Feb 8, 2008)

Loud, I did a little more searching and theres a pre-set timer for aeroponics. It's called a recycling timer and it runs either 1 minute on 4 minutes off or 3 on and 5 off. they are like 80-100 each but it sure does cut down on the work your pump has to perform wich in turn will cut down on the ol' electric bill if you're running like 10 buckets!

check it, G
CAP ART-DNe Adjustable Recycling Timer - Hydroponics - eBay (item 250214356526 end time Feb-15-08 17:24:49 PST)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 8, 2008)

yes, i understand that.


but did you also know that the savings from the timer are actually countered. because to my knowledge the pump will take more electricity or juice to start up and keep turning off and on than it will to keep it running.


----------



## multisonic (Feb 9, 2008)

i did consider that. perhaps a test is in order using one of those "Kill-o-Watt" measurment devices. I'd love to do it but i don't have the timer (yet) or a kill-o-watt (probably never)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 9, 2008)

i ordered a kill-o-watt meter

to help with OTHER power consumptions....


i dont think my ops are pulling too much. im just trying to pinpoint whas sucking so much energy...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 10, 2008)

Yup run the pumps 24-7 as it harder on the pump to start back up then to stay running. These little pumps like 175 gph or 200 gph in these 10 or less sites dont use much power anyways.I personally like my Fox Fram 3 part nutes.Grow bIg, Tiger Bloom, and Big bloom and I also like to add Grotek H202 and some Sweet in the mix.Ill see if I can clear some pm room.Im out of town and using my cell to respond.My pms fill a few times aday with questions


----------



## LoudBlunts (Feb 10, 2008)

fletch have you forgetten about me? i need them dimensions asap!


----------



## We TaRdED (Feb 27, 2008)

he forgot about me too  i feel unloved  naw its ok, i know he's a busy man with his mini mass production going on  ty for the great info FF. i want to get one from you once you get back to me...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 27, 2008)

I got loud his info and ball is to his court now.Trad what did I miss for you? Thought I got all your pms answered unless I missed one when I was going through the pm box which I do a few times aday to make room lol


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 9, 2008)

cool man im currently experimenting aquaponics from my fishtank dya reckon your little 8 site would work with what im doin i currently just flood and drain but aero is soo much cooler!


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Mar 10, 2008)

very nice setup... my clones will love you! haha


----------



## simple grower (Mar 15, 2008)

hey fletch tried sending ya a msge tho ya inbox is full mate lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 15, 2008)

sorry simplegrower my inbox is hella full, i couldnt respond


give fletch a chance to respond, he will. he has no problem helping via PMs. he just has a storage quota like everybody else. Unfortunately they fill up fast .


----------



## simple grower (Mar 15, 2008)

cheers l.b just got through to him then


----------



## buddha420 (Mar 16, 2008)

Would this setup work good using the Scrog method and would that increase the yield?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 16, 2008)

few of these used together make s a great scrog or sog type of grow.Use clones and keep em short and flower early


----------



## vandula (Apr 11, 2008)

what do the tubes do? help distribute the air from the pump or is that the sprinkler system?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 11, 2008)

you mean the pvc pipes inside the tub? those carry the water from the pump to the mister heads.Now the variation for a direct feed or bubbler dont have that insdie but a differnt setup completely but this is aero and has misters


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 11, 2008)

The is the best setup for propagation but within a few weeks your roots will be hanging in the water making this a Deep Water Culture (DWC). Do not confuse DWC with true aeroponics.

You are better off using two containers. Stack them and use the bottom container for your reservoir. Cut holes in the bottom of the top container and also cut holes in the lid of the reservoir to let the water drain through.

The advantages of a two container setup are many. You can have twice the water supply as the water can go all the way to within a few inches of the top (about 15Gal.). The roots are allowed to hang completely in air. I keep them trimmed so they don't grow into the bottom container and clog the pump. You don't have to worry about air stones because the water is constantly be aerated as it sprayed.

Want to know the most important secret? You need a cycle timer set to 30sec. on and 5min. off. The constant running of the pump will heat up the water to the point you will cook your roots. The roots will also get max Oxygen with a timer because they are hanging in air for 5 minutes. Remember...It's all about the Oxygen not water! Water and Nutrients are none issues with aeroponics.

Use this system and your plants will border on the bizarre! I have two plants of the same strain right next to each other. One is a mother(in soil) I've taken to bud and the other is a cutting growing aeroponically from the same mother. The cutting is almost the same size as the mother! The leaves are twice the size and you would never guess it was a clone. My next step is more light and CO2.

Have fun and happy growing!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

but why does it matter if its true aeroponics?

you said it is all about the air right? or excuse me...all about the oxygen right?

so in theory with the pump aerating the water as well as the misters why would you discredit the oxygen being produce whether it be suspended in air....or air in the water?

maybe this system/setup gets the best of both worlds.....aero & dwc !!!!!


cant go wrong with that!!!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

and turning the pump on and off? wow....that would seem like it would draw more energy than to just leave it on!!!!


----------



## bracdive (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job on your setup, very easy to follow. Do you have it running ?


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> and turning the pump on and off? wow....that would seem like it would draw more energy than to just leave it on!!!!


It has nothing to do with energy. The pump running all the time heats the water to unsafe temps. You need the water to be kept cool. If the water gets too warm you take a chance of cooking your roots. Trust me, I've done this before. Don't make the same stupid mistake I did!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

water chillers and adding ice to the res are easy fixes.


i know not to let the water go above 70....but you avoided my whole post!


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> but why does it matter if its true aeroponics?
> 
> you said it is all about the air right? or excuse me...all about the oxygen right?
> 
> so in theory with the pump aerating the water as well as the misters why would you discredit the oxygen being produce whether it be suspended in air....or air in the water?


There is a BIG difference between available Oxygen in air verses water. If you don't believe me? Stick your head under water and take a deep breath! Oh yea, don't forget to put the air stone in first.

Does it matter? Only if you want about 30% more yield in the same space for an extra $4.77 investment (one container). Oh yea, you do have to drill a few more holes also. True aeroponics is for real! I'm not bashing Deep Water Culture at all. That's what I use for my propagation setup. It's the best for cuttings! As soon as the roots get long enough to hang in the water I move them to the veg unit for another two weeks. Then it's off to the flower room.

My organic nutrient formula makes them go crazy. 2900 ppm with no burning! 

Here is something like what I'm talking about:
YouTube - Butterfly Aeroponics

The one major drawback of aeroponics is that if you loose your power everything will die within a few hours. I run a UPS (like what you use for your computer). It will power all my pumps for a couple of days if needed. With a DWC system you're safe for days without power.


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 11, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> water chillers and adding ice to the res are easy fixes.
> i know not to let the water go above 70....but you avoided my whole post!


A cycle timer is cheaper than a water chiller. You won't need to buy a larger pump ether. A 15 amp timer will run all your pumps with plenty of power to spare. A chiller for each unit would be too expensive. You also can have more water in a two container setup. My prop unit uses about 8gals. My two container setups use 15gals. More water equals cooler temps.

The biggest deal though is that the roots love the 5 minutes of air! Imagine being a root. In the dirt you can't breath. In the water you can't breath. In the air chamber it's like they freak out! It's weird dude! Like nothing you could ever imagine! I know your thinking I'm talking BS! I thought the same thing when my friend told me about aeroponics. I was old school soil only for many years. Just try it bro and then don't forget to tell your friends about it too.


----------



## cream8 (Apr 11, 2008)

fletch your filthy thanks for the tutorial it rocks..i may have to give this a try for my next grow


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 11, 2008)

Know it got me all excited. Now I just trying to figger out if the pump would burn up the roots. Been doing some serious Goggling for cycle timers etc. 

bigwheel


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 12, 2008)

Old yeller your making points that are not relevent or true to this type of grow. A DWC setup will use a bubble stone or bubble curtain to splash water from the surface to the root zone. This unit uses misters which super o2's the water before it hits the suspened roots. The water in the res adds a secondary feed and drink to the roots but the roots get feed in the air firsat with the high o2 count of the misters.So your assumtion of this being a dwc system are wrong based on the components and technique each type of setup contains. Your cliam to use the 2 stacked tubs is also false your roots dont get the added benfit to feed as they ahng in the water once sprayed with the fine O2 mist from the sprayers compensating for any increased want or need for food and drink limiting the true intake and yield of the plants in such a setup with no secondary feed intervals.Res temps in these unit I have yet to get above 68 degrees F and 65 to me has been optimol.These minut size of these pumps add almost zero secondary heat to the res water temp. On this I have use floating thermometers to watch and record res water temp flux and it is almost non existant in this setup with such a small pump. To cycle time these small motors would damage them and cause unneed dry hot starts and provide almost no benefit as far as power consumption as they use less then 30 watts.If using larger pimps in a small res temp factor might make a difference.In my larger 32 site setups using an 800-1500 gph submersible pump in a 55 gallon res causes a res temp rise of no more then 7 degrees F.Back to the double stacked tub unit your refering to.Those have way more draw backs and the yield is actually less in those units I have buit that type before and find it makes growing alot more difficult and the plants get much more stretch then this version I have shown here.As far as O2 I also suggested grotek super H202 additive and a small air stone these with the recirculating of the constant pump run keep nutes from settling and keep fresh O2 mixing with the solution increasing root mass and total yield which the stacked tubs can not achieve due to lack of constant O2 replenishments.The double stack also is a space monster requireing 3 times the room to grow less yield in comparison.You also have the issue of keeping roots from falling through the multiple drain holes you drill from the top unit to the lower unit which in turn can make removing the top unit from the bottom for cleaning an care a huge hassle and time consuming project.You have the basics right of each type of grow method but the actual facts and real world act of doing both wrong.I appreciate your input but simple but the statement are incorrect.These units will out grow by yield and in time any double stack aero setup with seperate res chambers.The double action of the misting and water culture on the lower root system is an optimol grow technique similar to larger units for aero that incompass NFT run off from the excess aero mist to the root zone chamber.Big wheel like I said in this type of setup with such a small submersible pump the heat it can possibly generate is almost non existant as it is cooled before it can build any heat.I ve built tested and used these units for years.I have grown and also build the variations of direct line feed where a hose goes directly to each net pot and I also build use and sell simple DWC/bubbleponic setup with bubble curtains.This unit with misters will out proform all these single technique setups.I dont currently have a grow going with these smaller setups currently but in a short time would be glad to do one on the side of the other couple grows I have going as soon as some room opens up for one.I also posted a veg machine that uses this same type of setup which I tossed my clones into to veg them up while the larger unit I use finished up so they would be ready to go into the bigger unit right into 12/12 search my posts or give me a bit and I will add a link shortly to it showing the speed and heavy growth these type of double tech aero unit achieves in such short times.


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 12, 2008)

Well thanks for the reassurance on the water temp issue. I am off to look for totes and will quit searching for cycle timers Looks like a great plan to me and think I have room for a single stacker but not a double. Any good places to buy the pumps without doing mail order? I am looking for 150-200 gph right?

Bigwheel


----------



## OldYeller (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't get hung up on the water temps, bottom line is the more Oxygen the roots receive, the better.

A DWC system (like the one in this thread) is great for propagation. The dual container is great for veg. IMHO This is the best way to grow flowers. Aeroponics systems, supplies and information. 

DWC is short for Deep Water Culture. Any system where the roots hang in deep water is a DWC system. 

Don't get hung up on the water and nutrient supply. That is never an issue (even with soil). Usually the problem is giving too much water and nutrients. Everyone has stories about over watering or over fertilizing their plants when they first started.

Plants create sugar to grow (I know, duh). Basically they need Carbon, Hydrogen and Oxygen. This added with light, Chlorophyll and small amounts of trace elements, gives them sugar. The plant gets it carbon from the air through the leaves. The hydrogen comes from the water through the roots. The oxygen comes from the air through the roots.

So think about this for a second. If the plants can get all the hydrogen (water) and nutrients it needs easily, then the limiting factors for growth are elsewhere. You have to look at carbon, light and oxygen. The only way to add more carbon is with CO2 emitter system. Light is obvious. The Oxygen is what people get confused about. The O2 is absorbed through the roots. The more time the roots hang in air the more O2 they can absorb. You have to look at if differently. How can give the roots the maximum amount of air without the roots drying out. You spray them just often enough to keep the roots moist. With no other limiting factors the plants will grow at their maximum potential.

At the same time light might be a limiting factor. You may have to double your light output to really see a large improvement. A CO2 system may also be required to see massive gains. If you're running a small light without much ventilation, all the best hydro systems systems in the world won't help you.

Many different hydro setups allow a time period of no water flow (NFT, ebb & flow). They do this to allow the roots max O2. When your roots hang in water they never get as much O2 as when they hang in air.

Try the double container setup. Use a pump timer set to 30sec. on and 5min. off. You may need to add more light or CO2 to see a big difference but when everything is dialed in your babies will freak!

Peace!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

????????????


----------



## smartfood (Apr 12, 2008)

How about some pics of this setup in action OldYeller?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 12, 2008)

The added bubble stone and grotek super H202 add plenty of extra O2 to the root zone that hit the water.The hanging roots get O2 from the aero feed which this unit is primarily.So now if you take into fact the roots get 3 air sources versus 1 single O2 source this type of unit has a much great O2 availiaability then a single source.I personally have used both types of systems and this one has always out grown the stacked type you refer to.The redundence of the on and off cycle timer is not even a factor until you get down into the 50 micron mist partical range which then you will go from a low pressure mist head to the ultra high pressure fine atomizer heads similar to those you see misting produce at grocery stores. These cost at whole sale close to $6 a mister head and require special steel tubing to handle the pressure .You then will switch to a outside high pressure pump that can hit pressures of 100 psi.The cost to add 8 misters and the steel tubing,connectors and pump would put the cost of this unit at close to $400 and thats not really feasible for the output.These simple 6 site units with practice and dialing in can yield heavy.I personally have yanked 12 dry oz from a 6 site unit with a 600 watt hps in the past best I was able to achieve with same clones and nutes and light with the double stack type of setup was 9 dry oz using same techniques.With lo pressure pumps your not getting the 50 micron mist so the roots dont absorb the moisture as quickly which then means water runs off the roots and a time off slight dry out adds strees to your plant lowering yields and growth rate some people dont take into factor the difference between lo pressure setups and a high pressure atomizer setup.I guess your not understanding that with roots habging in the air being feed by misters is aeroponics and the later stages of longer roots in the super oygenated water solution is the secondary additive makeing this a aero primary unit getting a dwc effect as a secondary growth additive benefit.Again I have used a stacked setup and it yields less grows slower and makes growing unneededly hard to do with res changes and clogs


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

that actually does make sense oldyeller....you claim for sure aeroponics.....but if your system only has one source for O2 how could it possibly be better? If aeroponics is based on oxygen..... and your system only has one source....... how could your system possibly be better than fletch's idea in the subject of aeroponics?

using his idea and setup we are getting 2 more sources of o2 than using your system!!!!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 12, 2008)

Well both systems make sense to me dependent on whether the pump in the single stage container actually does overheat and cook the roots..which Fletch has swore on a stack of Bibles it don't do. He sounds mighty sincere to me and I got room for one tote but not two. Think I give it whirl. Now one item of bizness I would like to dispense with quickly is the "raft" system as good as I can make out that whut you call it. You got a piece of stryrofoam cut to accept pots and form fit a square container and the net pots ride up and down on the raft depending on the water level. Looks like that would be a real set it and forget it type deal. Few airstones in the bottom blah blah blah. I been trying to do some research on the topic but all I can tell it supposed to work better for water loving plants like lettuce. I mean it gonna give you some roots in ozygengated water..plust they got to be a little oxygen hitting dry roots from where the roots leave the pot and dunk on down to the water table. Now how being dunked in water differ from getting pelted 24/7 with the same general type water I aint quite quite Whut am I missing here? Thanks. There has got to be some way for a fat lazy boy to grow some habs without much effort. 

Bigwheel

The time has come," the Walrus said, 
"To talk of many things: 
Of shoes and ships and sealing wax, 
Of cabbages and kings. 






LoudBlunts said:


> that actually does make sense oldyeller....you claim for sure aeroponics.....but if your system only has one source for O2 how could it possibly be better? If aeroponics is based on oxygen..... and your system only has one source....... how could your system possibly be better than fletch's idea in the subject of aeroponics?
> 
> using his idea and setup we are getting 2 more sources of o2 than using your system!!!!!!


----------



## kittybitches (Apr 12, 2008)

like two old jews in a junkyard. fighting over stupid shit. if it grows, let it go. if youre too stupid to figure out a smarter way, go with the dumb way. it doesnt take a rocket surgeon to figure out how to grow huge buds.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 12, 2008)

why they gotta be jews?


----------



## GiantEthiopian (Apr 12, 2008)

^^ LOL

I want to thank the dude who started this thread.... If you look around, you will find out this is the best way to grow, its a fact!!

Cant wait to build one!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I started it so thanks lol.Im not jewish and not really a fight about it but an exchange of opinion.Ive done side by sides and posted my finding for the tests I have done.I mean no one has to take my word for anything if they dont want to thats cool eitherway. There should be a couple members with journels using system directly from me that if they follow the formula correctly will be able to show results.I know at least 8 that have the systems and said they ll make journels so guess we ll see if its just me on this one or if im being true..The styrofoam floats I have not used myself.I heard they are a good way to grow clones never heard of a plant full term using a float propagation technique but would watch one if some did it.


----------



## cguitarc123 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yo Filthy (or anyone as smart) I had a couple of questions,
1) do you need just enough water to cover the top of your pump or a specific amount?
2) I know the water temp is crucial but what about the outside plant temp, should it just be the same around 65-75 degrees?
3) how do you lollipop the plants?
4) how do you have to do to harvest/dry them out?
thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 14, 2008)

On these I like to have the misters about 1-2 inches lower then the bottom of the net pots then I fill the res to where the water just touched the pvc mister manifold depending on the size tub amount of gallons will vary. I dont like to have anyless then 15 gallon of water inside if I can help it.On a unit like this I take my clones with roots as I prefer to root my clones in rockwool cubes in humidity domes with cloning powder as I find it only take 3 days to get roots and its easier to maintain humidity for the leaves til they root After they root then just grow as normal temps would be 70-78 F optiomol with no co2 and 80-85 with co2 injections real co2 meaning actual air ppm of 1200-1500.To lollipop means you grow the plant to about the desired height in these Id stay around 8 inches and keep it a sog style grow short ad bushy.Then what you do is remove the bottom 1/3 of growth from the bottom of the plant. Cut the little scraggly growth and leaves. Dont cut off all the main big branches that reach up just the smaller hanger branches and new growth. The bottom 1/3 will look naked now just a few of the larger main branches. This constrates all the growth to the top main larger colas making them bigger and giving better air flow and more room to each plant.You can top them or super crop or fiem tech the tops at this time too. I think like to give a few days to the plant to recoup then go 12/12.You will then depending on sativa or indics should finish at 16-26 inches tall max depedning if you did any top work. I reccomend indicas so they stay short and bushy. On these smaller plants at harvest I like to take all the big fan leafs and extar little leaves and growth right off the plants while they are in the unit makes it easy to handle at first then when you are mostly down to the bud sites I cut the plant at the bases and hang the whole plant upside down in a area that will be dark and about 70-75 with a light fan blowing air in that area so no mold can form.I then give a first good manicure to the buds on the branches get them trimmed down to about finish you can do final cleanup later when they get drier.Depending on humidity I hang them like this for a week in the dark.Then when you feel them and they feel almost dry I take them down remove all the buds from the branches and trim up and un wanted scraps.I then like to lay the buds on screen for -23 days watching how they dry.You want the stems to make a loud snap when bent.If they dont snap and just bend they are too wet yet.A small fan lightly blowing over the screen from a distance just to move air around helps. When they are pretty much dry and the stems will loudly snap then they go into glass jars for the cure.I like to cure no less then 30 days.In the begining open the jars twice a day for 15 minutes to let moisture out. Feel the buds and look for any moisture on the inside of the jar.When the buds feel dry and no moisture is seen you should start to smell a chnage in aroma. At first you may have that wet grass hay type of smell as the chlorophyll evaporates out thats normal.After a little while that will change to the nice ganja aroma.Keep these jars in a cool dark place not cold not warm 65-70 is fine like a dresser draw or closet. I find within 7 days I no longer need to open the jars at all watch your buds moisture dont crisp them to much.If you do a simple orange peel in the jar for a day or 2 will add moisture back to the buds.When they seem done just close the jar and put up for the rest of the 30 days then they will be cured dried and the taste and aroma will be well worth it.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 14, 2008)

Just thought Id post a pic here.This picture isnt mine but a grower here on rollitup but shows a good image of what I have been talking about for plant size. These are seeds plants but You wanna get your plants looking like this maybe a few more inches then be going into 12/12.These are very healthy and have a nice bush effect and showing close to the size you want your plants to be near before going 12/12 as they will get bigger so dont underestimate and veg to big.These look very nice so thought Id share for a size reference.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

hey FF..... i was wondering if you can do me a favor and use the enter key to

space out your writings. you always have great info to post on here but

when you start typing a short story my eyes cross from too many lines of

words so close together. for me, its easier to read when the words are

spaced out like this. 

i think im a little lesdystic(lol dyslectic)...... ya thanks 

keep up the good work and thanks for your great contribution to RIU!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 14, 2008)

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## southfloridasean (Apr 14, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> hey FF..... i was wondering if you can do me a favor and use the enter key to
> 
> space out your writings. you always have great info to post on here but
> 
> ...


 HeHeHe, he got you there Fletch. Lol


----------



## bigwheel (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Fletch...thanks again for posting so much interesting stuff about aereoponics etc. Now I been doing some research and read of folks who build such systems as you describe in the narrative cept they leave out the manifold..misters etc..and apparently just bring the nutrient level up till it hits the bottom of the pots. They aerate the snot out of the water. One fella said he used two of the 5 bucks airpumps from Wally World to add the o2 but now he got a fancy one with multiple outlets. Apparently the roots eventually dangle down into the water like most of the aeroponics units seem to do..cept that double stacker you didnt like too well. Sure could see it be nice to leave out a lot of moving parts etc. Whut be the pros and cons do you think? Definitely gonna trade in the AG and use a tote or maybe an ice chest for the next grow. Save the AG for a cloner maybe. I have the perfect ice chest for this deal. It got a main lid then a little lid on top where you can reach in to get a coke beer etc. Figger to put the net pots on the big lid and tend it add water ect through the little access door. Unfortuantly I got it loaned out as we speak. It a little too wide for my present grow space anyway. I only got a foot and half to work with on the width. Aint many totes gonna fit in there. Tell me what you think. 


Big Wheel


----------



## GiantEthiopian (Apr 14, 2008)

I am willing to go cross eyed as long as i can harvest some killer buds!! thx FF!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 14, 2008)

bigwheel that kinda unit is called dwc which is Deep Water Culture or refered to as Bubbleponics. You have the entire res filled with water then use air pumps and air stones to make the surface water jump and splash the roots.Thats another modle I also build. Then you have direct line feed where you have a pump in the res and not misters you use a water line distributor and run 1 quarter inch water line right into each net cup and then cycle time the pump to direct line water the plants. Those are both good but I prefer the aero grows its my favorite technique then flood and drain tables second.I also sell single bucket setup for moms or 1 large plant using 5 gallon buckets and then the lid is cutom molded 8 inch netpot that snaps ontop then I set them up as aero msiters or can set it up as a bubbler. I also have clone buckets and veg machines.Its all hydro variations.Aero being the fast and best yielding then Id say dwc then directline feed setups.
And wetard now you want me to have to stop my thought process

mid way through the though and hit enter 2 times before I make my next

complete though? Geez lol I will do it if I think about it but I have never typed double

spaced before so Im sure I will forget many times..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 14, 2008)

lol....i love fletch man!


----------



## buddha420 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi guys can anyone help me find where to purchase the misters, net pots, clay pebbles and rockwool cubes as I have checked home depot and lowes with no luck?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 15, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> Geez lol I will do it if I think about it but I have never typed double
> 
> spaced before so Im sure I will forget many times..





LoudBlunts said:


> l*ol....i love fletch man!*


i do too........................................^^^^^

you can go about typing w/e way you want FF, im not trying to be rude.. but for me(and maybe others) its easier on the eyes *when its broken up every once in a while*.... it doesnt have to be double spaced either, but it is nice  lol

like i said b4, i appreciate your contribution to this site and have learned(like not put molasses in an aero unit...lmao ) a lot from you and really appreciate you!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2008)

yea...fletch answered my first post on RIU


i can say that fletch has taken me under his wing.


i like how i can chit chat with fletch about ANYTHING

children and discipline

cars

a/v systems in cars/ rims/ customization period

last but not least, DO- IT -YOURSELF. me and fletch be brainstorming like a motherfucka!


----------



## GiantEthiopian (Apr 16, 2008)

Yo fletch! 

How come you have a 6 plant setup for a 20g res, but you recommended to have only 4 plants for the same setup?

My problem is that i have a 400 hps, and i would love to grow 6 plants for obvious reasons, but you only recommend 4..

If i have to, i am willing to lollipop them all.

Any ideas?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 17, 2008)

That blue tub is actually a 25 gallon tub and I have since went to 30 gallon tubs for 6 plants.The 25 works but roots get a little crowded.When you pm me I gave you my prefered reccomendation for size and number of plants that will work best.Its not a point of if you can shove 6 plants in the 20 gal sized res but what worked the best and the larger res offer more root room and more roots equal better yields and the larger res helps keep ph movement in check.And yes as I say lollipoping is the prefered way to grow in these small setups.Its almost a need to keep air movement and overcrowding down


----------



## GiantEthiopian (Apr 17, 2008)

Sounds good man!! thx for your help dude!!! 

And to think... i was about to be growing in soil!!!! in the year 2008!!!!! can you believe that??!! lol

You just saved me a whole lot of money too.. there are some lazy suckers actually paying $300+ for a setup just like yours!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calicaregiver420 (Apr 17, 2008)

looks clean


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 18, 2008)

Your right giam some places like stealthhydro hammer new aero/hydro growers.Im not even close to that price when I build units for people not even a 1/3 the cost usually lol hope to see some nice shots of your grow


----------



## vandula (Apr 19, 2008)

Az? instead of using pvc tubing and snap on misters, how do u feel about the tubed misters that come as a set, u see them advertised as lining for balconies for outdoor use.

i was thinking of gettin a sub. water pump like you have and connecting to a misting system i found at walmart. what do u think?

also, if i use liquid nutes, do i have to worry about he pump clogging?


----------



## sens1 (Apr 19, 2008)

thanks for the tut


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 19, 2008)

Van you asking me as this isnt AZ's thread and he grows in those hempy buckets not aero?


----------



## vandula (Apr 19, 2008)

sry, thought it was az, yea im asking you FF, what do u think?


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey there I have a 3 foot by 19 inch area thats 4 foot tall I was wondering how many plants could fit in one of your systems, thinking about buying


----------



## vandula (Apr 19, 2008)

matters on ur light setup. id say max 3, but the inner leaves will all be stunted in growth bc the foliage will overlap.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2008)

Vandula Im not sure I know which your talking about? do you mean the foam kinda lawn dripplines or the kind that have a slight mist on them? If those are what you mean they would clog pretty quick from the nute salts.Im thinking your talking about soaker lines made of neoprene..


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2008)

Damion Id say you could do a 4-6 plant setup in there with like a 400 watt light max.Keep them small and toped and do a SOG style grow in there


----------



## Damion5050 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks filth how much you think it would cost to have you send one my way a 6 plant.. I am in the process of making my own bubble cloner lol hope I do it right considering im not to mechanically inclined


----------



## vandula (Apr 20, 2008)

FF, the misting system im talking about is a hose w. nodes of misting nozzles, it's meant to be plugged into a hose outlet. i want to hook this up to a water pump.

if i use liquid nutes will this still clog up the system. many of the submersible water pumps im looking at say theyre good in salt and fresh water.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 20, 2008)

Id have to see what your talking about.I have only seen the foam garden hose type mister lines at walmart and the holes are way to fin and nute salts buld up much eaier then ocean salt


----------



## vandula (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah that's the one, i saw em at walmart and were a great price. so even if i use liquid nutes im still screwed? ive not bought anything yet.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah the neoprene garden hose stuff will clog from nutes.Also in aero units you will always use liquid nutes as supposed soluable powders cake and dont stay suspended enough in the res solution.You can get away with a litle powdered additives towards the end but have good filter bags and inline filters catching the bigger particles or you ll be screwed if misters get chunks in the lines then you ll have to disassemble in ahurry


----------



## GiantEthiopian (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey ff, I just got done looking @ some root porn pics that were grown in an airo setup just like yours, and I was shocked.

1 plants roots were almost filling up half of the reservoir just a few weeks b4 harvest!  it almost looked sooooo fake.

I just want to know, HOW on EARTH do you deal with that...?

If there were 4 plants in that pic i seen, the ENTRIE container would be filled, so that there would be NO way to clean/replace the misters etc...

It would look like a big tub of spaghetti! 

Can you give me any tips on how to deal with all the roots that will be filling up the entire reservoir?

I also heard that there is little that you can even do to those crazy ass roots... i heard if you fuck with them, you will totally stunt the plant


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 21, 2008)

The plants will fill the res up thats why I always advise not using too small a res tub bigger is always better.I like to lift my plants once a week to stop the roots from getting to tangled and twisted together and to help stop them from wrapping to much around the manifold this way its still possible to pick the entire lid up off the unit should you nheed to get to the inside workings.Thats why I always suggest filter bags to otherwise the roots get suckked into the pump impellor so its pretty much a must have item


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks a lot dude this helped a lot, i have been looking into one of these for a while.. thanks again!!


----------



## GiantEthiopian (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you once again!! For some reason I am so scared to try this for my 1st grow after reading a little bit more....

I really don't want to loose all of my plants all due to root invasions, clogs, etc..

I will use hydro instead.

Stay blazed, and god bless


----------



## vandula (Apr 22, 2008)

what's the best passive hydro system in your opinion FF?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Apr 23, 2008)

I personally dont grow any kind of passive hydro as I dont have time to deal with those as they take to much work and my time.If I cant set it up on timers and be able to just take a few minutes a day to maintain it its not worth it for me.I like growing aero and flood tables mainly. These are the easiest and require the least amount of work from y years of trying pretty much all grow methods.


----------



## vandula (Apr 23, 2008)

sounds good FF, thx, you've been a huge help to me and prob. 100s others here.


----------



## Enigma (Apr 23, 2008)

Damn good read.

Pretty much the same thing I thought of.. maybe I saw this before.. either way.. I'm building one with a few tweaks after soil is done this go 'round.

Good job fletch!





Enigma


----------



## Gmrpr7 (May 2, 2008)

How much noise does the misting in one of these make? Do you think you can hear it if it's in a closed closet in the same room I sleep in? Hope it's not much more noise than a pretty large aquarium. I need my sleep LOL.


----------



## InXanity (May 2, 2008)

I've been gathering the materials to build one of these. I have a couple questions to get your opinions on FF.

1 - I'm planning on 4 plants. What size rubbermaid container do you recommend?

2 - Lowe's sells these: Full Circle Mister/Spinner Would these work?

-InXanity


----------



## Enigma (May 2, 2008)

InXanity said:


> I've been gathering the materials to build one of these. I have a couple questions to get your opinions on FF.
> 
> 1 - I'm planning on 4 plants. What size rubbermaid container do you recommend?
> 
> ...


That looks to be a high-pressure sprayer.. I think the low pressure ones are what you are after here. It says it will spray 6-8 feet.



E


----------



## GiantEthiopian (May 2, 2008)

FilthyFletch said:


> I personally dont grow any kind of passive hydro as I dont have time to deal with those as they take to much work and my time.If I cant set it up on timers and be able to just take a few minutes a day to maintain it its not worth it for me.I like growing aero and flood tables mainly. These are the easiest and require the least amount of work from y years of trying pretty much all grow methods.


Damn.. you just sold me on that 

Aero it is then.

Now here is my final question for you man,

When the pump is on, and the misters are spraying and shit... does it make a lot of noticeable noise??

I am doing this in a closet.. and i really, really would like to know what the noise level is when the sprayers are on..

Would you say its loud??

what do you compare the spraying noise to??

a computer fan??

thx again!!

my plants are doing good!! they are only in rockwool cubes, and about 2 inches! @ only 2 days old!!

Cant wait to throw them into this setup

watering them 2-3x a day by hand sucks..

they almost died on me since i forgot to water them 

it was amazing though.. as soon as i waterted them.. they stood up straight again


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 3, 2008)

Id say the unit is pretty much just about silent.You get a little noise when you first turn the unit on as the water fills and starts after that its maybe like as lound as an fish tank if you can relate. Its really quiet and if in a closet with a door closed youd never hear it. Youd be more likely to hear your fans then these units running


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 3, 2008)

InXanity your questions...4 plants I always advise no smaller then like a 30 gallon res you might get awy with a 25 but the smaller thee res the more the roots tangle and your ph will move more daily with the less amount of water you have. The spinner misters wont work.You want to use these or similar..spinners get stopped and clogged
Alternative Garden Supply - Hydroponics & Indoor Gardening Super Store


----------



## InXanity (May 3, 2008)

Thanks. I was going to order those misters but figured I'd ask about the one's at Lowes so I could buy in town instead of waiting for the order.


----------



## DarkWizard021 (May 4, 2008)

i know uv been asked a ton of questions so far, but im new to the hydro setup, looking at making one of these tomorrow 4 site version in a 35gal res. This will be in a 3ftx 2 1/2ft closet with about 6ft of clearance to the shelf above. What type of lighting do i need for this? iv always done outside soil grows but figure ill give this a try . Any suggestions would be nice, and thanks in advance

darkwizard021


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 4, 2008)

Id say a 400 watt hps or if in a jam 2 75 watt hps from like home depot.You could go with a 8 tube T5 florescent setup. Pretty much anything but cfls will work as I hate them lol


----------



## mdgcmd (May 4, 2008)

Looking into a 250w or 400w CMH.
Phlips MasterColor Ceramic Metal Halide ~ CMH ~ HPS-Retro White


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 5, 2008)

If you get the CMH post some pics of how it goes Im curious to see how those new bulbs do.


----------



## mdgcmd (May 6, 2008)

FF if you really want to see what these bulbs can do check out this thread. It is a thread dedicated to CMH and how they grow MJ plants.
International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Ceramic Metal Halide (CMH)
SOME CMH PICS


----------



## skunkman98536 (May 6, 2008)

ya i like falling asleep listeing to my DWC systems haha i have like 6 in the room with me hahha and one in a dresser outsdie of the bedroom lol


----------



## tentcity (May 6, 2008)

Fletch

I was thinking of modifying your system a bit and wanted to know if it would work with out killing my plants. I have basically made the same setup as you but I slightly modified it so that instead of water constantly being sprayed I made a drip system with four 3 inch net pots. the container is 24 gallons, With a 280 gph pump and a 7 inch airstone. Well My question is with a drip system and the roots hanging in the water with a airstone would I kitt the plant? Should I use larger pots? or should I just make it like yours and call it a day. I guess more of a drip deep water culture or is the drip part help or it not needed.

Thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2008)

I make 3 versions of these.The aero as shown.A bubbler with just airstones and then a direct feed line where I use a distribution manifold and run a line to each net pot with a dripper attached to the netpot directly.All work fine your should work just keep the netpots wet all times


----------



## smartbadguy (May 7, 2008)

YouTube - How to grow up you own weed! Aeroponic sisitem


----------



## tentcity (May 7, 2008)

Thanks fletch


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 7, 2008)

Smart do you know who posted that video on you tube? They blatantly took all my pics and how tos and posted them and then credited Gardenmaster..very uncool.that ones coming down so it wont be up much longer.Hate people who steal others without asking and dont even credit the person for thier work..


----------



## DumpsterPhunk (May 7, 2008)

Ive put this thing together for my first time try at aero. I have the idea, got the RW and hydroton, got everything set accordingly with the net pots. I opted to go for the garden sprinkler method being that I thought i was really a great idea, saves a lot of cutting and pasting with the PVC. Using a 340 gph pump, seems to get the job done, the mist isnt quite as misty as I would like but I think it will be fine (does this make a huge difference?) It will def cover all the ground it needs to. I just need a little help with a few things, some of the finer details and steps after where you last left off: 1- Does the mist have to be super fine as long as it covers the whole inside of the chanber? 2- I am using 30 gal Rubbermaid with 6 nets and 2 sprinkler heads evenly spaced, how much solution should be in the bottom, where do I fill it to (Im guessing a few inches below the ne pots, but should the roots hang in the water at all, or should they all or the majority anyway be sprayed only. 3- How far from the nets should the spray heads be, do I want them up a little higher since the rules of gravity will bring a lot of the moisture back down anyway or should I set then lower, they are comming right about an inch below the nets now 4- any suggestions on first time nutes for this system, something simple and safe would be great, at least as simple and safe as I can get doing my first aero 5- Ive read some posts saying you should switch the res solution every 2 weeks or so, is this entirely neccesary, I figured as long as I was watching closely and all was well tha tI should leave it be and just switch maybe once during veg for freshness and then again at nute change for flower.... Thanks very much for any input, Im excited to be H2O equiped finally. Actually doing a whole bunch of veggies now to take her for a test drive, get the feel, they seem to be taking well


----------



## smartbadguy (May 7, 2008)

dude i dont know. just wanted to show you but it dated 1 year ago but im not saying anything . go email him and tell him that he steal your ideas


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 8, 2008)

yeah I did already just was curious if you knew who the poster was physically.


----------



## DumpsterPhunk (May 10, 2008)

OK Im officially a dumbass. Please excuse my long list of questions I posted a few days ago as I didnt realized you had already answered them all 6 times, nor did I realize this was a 32 page thread, stoner! Also, I have found a few alternatives that seem to be working well for me so far, just wanted to see what you thought and maybe help a few other folks out.... I was shopping around lowes a couple weeks ago trying to get as many of the materials I could a could there, its close and its cheap, and I found that 3" or 4" atrium grates make for super heavy duty very mnice net pots see here: 4" Atrium Grate - Green
they are most def a little pricy compared to net pots, but they are super thick plastic and will never ever need replaced, also you can easily find perfect fitting caps for the tops if you choose to put covers on, they are about .23 cents a pop

As far as what type of misters and all that jazz, when I first looked at this system and went to build one I like the idea of the sprinkler heads, however I had thought of the roots tangling in the spinners and just the overall lack of coverage that the sprinklers would have. So instead of a spinnin deal I got what I believe you recomended originally which was a popup 360 degree sprinkler. They work nicely, I dont forsee them getting clogged very easily, and my 300 gph pump seems to produce plenty of "mist". it could be a little finer spray but plenty of coverage I think. I actually used a 30 gal tub and 2 of these sprinkler heads: 2 1/2" Pop-Up Spray Head with Adjustable Pattern Nozzle
Im doing 5 plants in the 30 gal and the way everything spaced out I have about 16 gallons or so of res water. Im a big fan of flourecents, have always used them with soil, this is my first H2O go at things

Thanks very much for all the info, this is an awesome thread, nice of you to take the time to share the love my firend, I will post pictures as soon as I can, I dont grwo at my own pad, got a rommier place with some help a little ways off, will update as soon as I get out there, let me know what you think though, thanks again!


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 10, 2008)

Yup I have seen the grates and yeah they cost some money. I use extra thick heavyu duty netpots.$.60 each with a 25 year warranty on them they have better slots to hold the hydroton with cross mesh for strength and are really quit thick. Yeah the spinners dont work thats why I always said not to use them as they will get tangled and stop misting thats why I show and give a link to the red aero misters no moving parts


----------



## DumpsterPhunk (May 10, 2008)

Ive always been a dirt man so this is all pretty new to me, wish I would have known about the ehavy duties, guess I should have asked the master lol. Im doign a couple of these so I may try one with the red misters and one with the popup sprinkler heads. This started on a bit of a whim for me to try out aero and has become a fun project, thanks again. Instead of putting a drain in the bottom Im using just a small 76 gph pump that Ive attached to another plain ol 30 gal tub. Ive run a tube to the bottom of my res and one to the bottom of the new tub. That way I can just suck the old nutes out into the extra tub, dump it, mix the new ones and then pump them right back into the system with the same pump turned around. Seemed pretty efficient. Ive got a bit more space to work with then I originally planned, I have mine spaced out with one net pot in each corner and then 1 more smack dab in the middle, if I keep an eye on them and trim if neccesary, do you think I could get away with vegging to about 12-14" and then flowering without the plants or the roots getting to crowded? As I mentioned before I use mostly flourescent so I have side ligthing as well for better penetraion, I usually throw a 75 watter on them for flower in addition to the 8 flor setup. And just FYI they are about a 50/50 IND vs SAT


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 11, 2008)

In these tub setups I never veg bigger then 8 or so inches as they will get crowded.I also reccomen lollipopping them to give more room and air flow.I go heavy indica also to help on size but a sative can work since its gonna be slim and tall.Yeah a second res is agreat addition if room isnt a factor for sure.The popup sprinklers work well to I was gonna toy with using 4 of them in a larger setup for 12 plants and see how it does for entire grow.I use the pop ups on single buckets and cloners and they work nice.Glad the thread gave a little inspiration to try something new.For me ever since going hydro and aero I will never be a soil grower again except an occasional dirt grow to remind why I dont do them anymore lol


----------



## DumpsterPhunk (May 11, 2008)

thanks again, Ive actually been using a few of these on my patio for veggies, Im learning more that way and my soil sucks where Im at anyway, Ive never seen peppers and tomoatoes grow so damn fast lol. now that Im preparing the space I have available to me indoors I have some leakage issues. I know you had said you where starting to use the locktop tubs to help cut down on leaks, Im wondering if you have found anything else that works well. Ive tried duct tape and all that, it just only last for so long. I was thinking some kind of a rubber gasket or seal would be great I just didnt know what to use, have you tried anything like this? I think a nice fat rubber seal and a few clamps would make things air tight. Ill let you know if I discover anything, Im going to go looks around here shortly.


----------



## ljbaxter (May 11, 2008)

you realllly put alot of hard work in this. i see your posts all around this forum and it seems youre the one to talk to around her.
question, whats the brand of pump you used for the model you made?

-thanks


----------



## DumpsterPhunk (May 11, 2008)

Def. ask fletch but I found mine at lowes for about 35 bucks I think they where, they have awhole selection for outdoor ponds, I got the 270 gph I believe, it works very well. I know you can find them a little cheaper, but Lowes will take things back fi they break and its convenient

So hows this for fucking irony, so after my last post I go for a drive to geuss where... Lowes, found a fwe things I needed and on my way back I decide to go for a little joy ride and smoke one, as Im cruising around some neighborhood I wasnt o familiar with ALL OF A SUDDEN i SEE 5 MILLION COP CARS AND WHAT HAVE YOU. And what were they doing on a SUNDAY afternoon, carrying grow lights etc out of someones house! Un-freakin-believable! Im on my way back with most of the rest of what I need to do my first grow in years and by complete random bullshit chance I ride right by someone else getting busted, This just isnt cool, I dont even need to grow anymore, I just really wanted to, but being paranoid to begin with, this may just put the nix on the whole thing for the time being, I wasnt even gonna use my own pad but I think I may just write it off all together at least for a long long while when maybe it is my own pad and theres no one else involved. For the time being my tomatoes are kickin ass so I appreciate the help, I iwll be on here askin more questions Im sure if I cahnge my mind, I at least need to think it over some more, DAMN. 
It is pretty freakin sweet that you are tryin to help all of us out though and I I want you to know I appreciate it fletch, they really need to get over this whole pot thing and worry about real fucking crime, small town cops suck!!


----------



## jjar7266 (May 11, 2008)

I like this system. Looks kind of like the one I want to start with.

Thanks

jjar7266


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (May 12, 2008)

*Hi agin Fletch,*
*Sory i havn't popped in earlier to thank you for the help on the 'Aqua Mist'.To be hounest with ya i'd just about buy one of those from you if you were serious.I still would love to {build}one of those babys with the 32 count top.man,that shit is the start of a nice way i think.I dis how ever see and mark it some where a spinning part that was very high dollar for one!haha so they don't want us to build, they want us to buy at 499.99 usd i suppose it's fair but like you I need to be more Handy.But this dammned osteo, and fibromialgea[?],addhd,no knee cartlage thanks to the army...The mads they give me make me sik as hell,but not with me own but it's harder outside than it was,so Thank You Friend,and i will be talking with ya from time to time Your a nice person man and take care,Dr.KleenGenes{Dr.D}*


----------



## smartbadguy (May 13, 2008)

did you got that guy back


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments and glad Im helping others out there. For these type of smaller setups I use aquavio 480 or thier 305 pumps. I buy bulk but know if you look around they are under $20 shipped by single units .Dr.Kleen Im always serious if you need one and wanna buy one let me know a good number of riu peeps have bought them from me so I can give references if need to my honesty and what you get when buying so if ya ever need one just shoot me a pm...Nothing wrong with a little paranoia its when your completely comfortable and feel safe all the time is when to worry


----------



## smartbadguy (May 13, 2008)

man your freakin smart


----------



## ugmjfarmer (May 20, 2008)

I'm building one of these for 4 plants. I have gone with the following parts, and it seems to be working ok but not optimal:

Ecoplus 265Gph pump
1/2" Vinyl tube
4) L Fittings
3) T Fittings
4) 360 degree micro spinners

All parts from Home Harvest.

Question for advise, how small of a container can I go with? Is 30 Gallon recommended?

Can I use Vinyl pipe or should I go with PVC?

Should I use more than 4 sprayers?

Is this pump big enough?


----------



## Chowder Head (May 20, 2008)

Great thread FilthyFletch. Really answered a lot of mine questions regarding how to grow.

I just have a few questions if you don't mind answering. Some of these may sound noobish, and there's a reason for that. Because I am a noob. 

1. Does this type of system work for the flowering or the vegetative stage? Or can it work for both? If it can work for both, is it recommended?

2. Will there be a point where the 20 gallon tank will become too small and constrict growth, especially if I use it for the vegetative stage?

3. Kind of a general question. If I were to use two of these set ups for both stages in one room, what would you recommend I use to block the lights from the two stages from interfering with each other? Or would this system be quite efficient in that I could place it anywhere in the house, even a closet like you mentioned? You see, I have a room in mind that's quite good and I know I want at least one stage in there. But like I mentioned, if I can place the other in another part of my house that isn't as good as this room but still do okay, then I'll do that and avoid the hassle of light separation and such. I hope this question made sense, haha.

4. As you mentioned in the second page, would I need something different for freshly cut clones until roots have developed and germinated seeds? Or can I place them directly into the 6 plant aero enclosure?

5. This might help me, but do you have a picture of your set up? Do you use the same set up for both plant stages? What are you using to hold the light above?

Any help regarding these questions would be appreciated, thanks man. I might tackle this myself but if I simply don't have the time to, I might have you make me one or two.


----------



## Proph (May 21, 2008)

which do you prefer to use fletch? The lawn sprinkler or the several misters?


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 23, 2008)

Sorry for the delay been out of town this week.Lets start with ugmjfarmer and work down.You can use vinyl I use pvc as its cheaper stronger and easier to get.I wouldnt use any kind of spinner misters as the roots will hang on them and stop the spinning and block the watering so they dont work well at all.I reccomend a 20 gallon tub for just 4 plants not really any smaller as the roots will fill it quickly and the amount of water plays into how often you have to ph or adjust your ppm. Less water more ph and ppm jumps as plants drink .
Next onto Chowder Heads questions..This system works from start to finish.As with all tub setups you fit the plant size to the space.A 6 plant unit in like a 30-35 gallon res you want to use lollipopping techs and go to flower quickly so plants stay small and you get main colas.I highly reccomend using rooted clones as they can go right to flower when rooted then placed in the setup so you can finish with around8-10 inch plants that you lollipopped and go for like 1-2 main colas from each plant.A 20 gallon tub can do 4 smaller plants all the way through but bigger is much better as the roots will fill the units fast if correct ppm and ph are monitored.Question 3 is a little unclear if you veg and flower you need completely different lights and light times meaning your flower tub will be in 12 hours of uninterupted dark while the veg tub will be on 24 hours of light or 18 if thats what you like.The veg will use your blue mh lighting while the flower will be under hps red/orange lighting so you can have in same room but have to be completely seperated so lights dont bother the 12 hours dark of the flowering unit. These can go anywhere you have room they work well in closets.Now for clones I like to just use my humidity dome and rockwool cubes til the roots form through the cubes then toss them into the aero unit. You can make an aero cloner if you want but to be honest a good cheap humidity dome and rockwool is the best way to go.Last question on this about setup.Im not currently using any tubs as I use a 32 site larger post setup I showed in my journels and then I use 2 4x8 tents with flood tables and 1 4x4 tent with flood tables. I probably will do a 4x8 tent with 5 of these units in it some time soon though so check my grow journels for that in maybe 3-4 months when I have free time to setup a new site.My lights are hung from the tent hanging mounts.The larger aerosetup I have a 8 foots light mover rail with a tandem carrier holding 2 600 watt lioghts that moves back and forth on the rail bolted directly to the cieling.Light yoy yo hangers work well for a tub unit in a closet or area they let you use 2 hooks on the cileing then they have a retractable cords to raise and lower the light to desired hieght,,,And last to Proph question.I like the misters in tubs and my larger post setups but I like the pop up sprinklers in single plant 5 gallon bucket setups or for aero cloner buckets. Hope this helps out..


----------



## moon47usaco (May 24, 2008)

I think you missed ugmjfarmer's Q about the pump... =]

I have a similar Q... What size pump do you use for a single 5 gal bucket setup... ??

EDIT >>> BTW thanks for this thread and all the good info in here filthy... =]


----------



## ya mumma (May 30, 2008)

fuckin fantastic job mate done well lol


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 30, 2008)

On a 5 gallon bucket for a pop up sprinkler a 150 gph pump is plenty strong


----------



## bigwheel (May 31, 2008)

Now kindly let me axe you this. How come a person couldnt encaspsulate the pond pump in the crotch section of dirty pany hose as opposed to buying the special bag for 9 bucks? How come you trying to make me spend money? Do you have any affiliation with Osama...Obama or Chelsies Mama perhaps?

Big Wheel


----------



## gardenman (May 31, 2008)

Do you have to use an irrigation manifold to shoot the water into the pot or could the plants live if the pot was sitting in the water? Thanks!


----------



## moon47usaco (Jun 2, 2008)

The point of an aero set up is you are trying to creates a MIST or LIGHT spray of water inside the RESERVOIR, not necessarily directed at the net pot itself, that will coat but not soak the roots with water and nutrients...

This allows for the roots to get plenty of oxygen yet still have plenty of moisture and nutrients...

If you are just going to soak the roots you re talking about a different animal "DWC" and you need to look into aerating your water or your plant will not be able to breath at the roots and will die...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 7, 2008)

cant use panty hose they clog easily and no no luv for obama or hilary


----------



## Entheogenic Shaman (Jul 8, 2008)

You may have answered this question already, but it is such a long thread, I couldnt find it in there. 

Would it be possible to make this setup with a reservoir and run 3 or more boxes off of a single air and water pump?

Also, do the roots tend to tangle in thse units?

Thanks


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 9, 2008)

You can daisy chain a few of these setups its a little involved but can be done with larger pumps and more lines and splitters. These tubs will fill completely with roots and eventually will tangle together as the root mass grow which isnt a problem usually as long as you dont use to small of a tub.


----------



## Entheogenic Shaman (Jul 10, 2008)

Could you veg 2-4 plants in one of these for a month or so, till they get about 18-24" then move the plant to seperate container for flowering?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 11, 2008)

You could but wont take a month to get to that size maybe 2 weeks with good light and you might have a root mass way to big to get out of the unit. I also make single plant 5 gal aero setups if interested


----------



## Entheogenic Shaman (Jul 11, 2008)

I was also looking into the single plant 5 gal set ups. Is it possible to run multiple 5 gallons off a single pump?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Aug 14, 2008)

yes you can run multiple 5 gallon buckets off a single pump just up the pumps size and gph rating to provide the needed pressure and make a daisy chain setup similkar to the ebb and grow flood and drain setups but you need either elevated buckets or a way to return water such as a second smaller pump to return the run off at a certain point.


----------



## We TaRdED (Aug 15, 2008)

Please watch all of them from beginning to end when you have time. You can really learn a lot from watching these, I know I did. 


At first, I thought these "conspiracy "theories"" were just "conspiracy "theories"" too. I only knew what they told me via school and TV, for the most part until I started doing independent research. 

Watch these! Over ~95% of it is fact and the other ~5% is educated speculation.

Who do you believe? 

The MainStream Media(MSM) and gov't. "The kids need the fluoride in the tap water" YouTube - Notebook: Bottled Water 

Or scientists and doctors? 
YouTube - Professional Perspectives: Fluoride in Tap Water
YouTube - Fluoride Poisoning
YouTube - Dangers of Fluoride

__________________________________________________ __________________________________________________ ______________________

YouTube - If You're an American you should see THIS! for real

YouTube - Alex Jones Predicts 911

YouTube - WTC 7 - Pull It By Larry Silverstein

YouTube - Here's something the government didn't want you to see

YouTube - FOX-5 Reports 9/11/01: WTC-7 Collapsed Before Actual Event

YouTube - 911 WTC Basement Explosions video and photographic proof

YouTube - Dick Cheney Exposed! - Excellent TV Doc
YouTube - US Troops in Iraq talk about Halliburton & KBR

Richard Gage, AIA, Architect - "How The Towers Fell" - Complete 2 Hour Presentation | 911blogger.com

(Zeitgeist)
Zeitgeist - The Movie

(America; Freedom to Fascism)
America: Freedom to Fascism - Director's Authorized Version

(Ring of Power)
Ring of Power - Parts 1-5 - Sprword.com
Ring of Power - Parts 6-10 - Sprword.com


(The Money Masters) The Money Masters - Part 1 of 2
The Money Masters - Part 2 of 2

(Esoteric Agenda)
Esoteric Agenda - Sprword.com

(End Game)
ENDGAME- ALEX JONES - Blueprint for Global Enslavement

(The Great Global Warming Swindle)
The Great Global Warming Swindle - Channel: UKUFO on LiveVideo.com


About WW3....... After you educate yourself with these links you can clearly see that the media and gov't are sleeping together. You should also be aware that the media is trying to make us hate Iran (just like Iraq) by telling us all this BS propaganda. The MainsStream Media is owned by Zionist Jews and hence the wars in the middle east because of difference in religion and corrupt politics. 

I hope people aren't still buying into this garbage....BBC NEWS | Americas | Third tower mystery 'solved'

Anyone else following?

*The REVOLUTION has begun!

*RON PAUL REVOLUTION

~PEACE~


----------



## brokentusk (Aug 19, 2008)

thx so much for this post i plan on using this method to get personal experience growing aeroponicly. later after i feel comfortable i plan on using the Irish / Webby tube system.


----------



## Lay (Sep 16, 2008)

hey i'm interested in buying something from you, contact?


----------



## SilkShaker14 (Sep 16, 2008)

hey this question may have been asked already but I either missed it or read it and forgot already...lol.....what about the misters clogging up? and ideas?


----------



## Lay (Sep 18, 2008)

i'm not able to contact you through PM due to my post count. is there any other way i could get in touch with you?


----------



## SilkShaker14 (Sep 18, 2008)

hey I know someone already asked a similar question but I didn't see an answer anywhere.

For this aeroponic setup will a 75 gph submersible pump work??


----------



## Kludge (Sep 18, 2008)

No, I'm not sure what you would need but it's going to be more than that.


----------



## eagleClaw (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the information Fletch! I've built my system almost exactly to the specs you provided. Now starting a grow of Big Bud from seed.

I'm keeping a full journal of the grow if anyone is interested in the details with using this system. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/124536-full-journal-my-1st-grow.html

Fletch, if you could take a glance when you get a minute and let me know what you think that'd be great. Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 29, 2008)

Lay you can email [email protected] just put RIU in the subject with your handle name Lay so I know....For this six site unit I reccomend at least a 150gph pump and I never have a mister clog really just check daily with a little lid lift and you should be fine


----------



## potpimp (Oct 30, 2008)

Geez, I don't think I've ever read this many pages of "words" and so few pix. Fletch, you are da man! I don't give a rats ass what it's called; people can be picky over words if they want; I just want something that works and works well. I've wasted too much of my hard-earned money on crap that didn't work; I'd rather pay someone that has done the experiments and come up with a tried and true solution.


----------



## Dr.KleenGenes (Oct 31, 2008)

*Thanks Fletch! *
*You are The Man.I have been looking for this thread for quite a wile and ooops, there it is. Also, i want to use a bigger system so you surely have seen the tubs at wal-mart.(i hate shopping there).The 30 or 40 gallon ones.This way i can try growing with 8 to 10 units and use the smaller one for clonning,with many more(smaller) holes not units.2"? The Aquamist unit is the one i really want to build,but this will do for now.have you seen the aquamist aeroponic units?Same ones they use on"15 pounds in 84 days"at $499.00per unit,ouch!I have 2 600watt lights,with 3,600hps& 3 metal halides but nothing to grow in yet as i was going to use soil.If you know anything about the aquamist and what I need to build them would you please drop me a line at abit2thewhat at yahoo,please?Thanks agin for the plans,now i need to get the right nutes and all per day deal.Peace,and Cheers, Dr.D.*


----------



## Platinum Bread Man (Dec 5, 2008)

whats up fletch,

i would like to thank you for the insane amount of information/patience you have with most of us here. pretty much i spent the last hour or so reading evety single post in the last 30+ pages and can say with total certainty that there is NO aspect of his system that has not been covered multiple times. 

i am new to growing and hopefully will germinate my first seeds next week. your system is what i will try and i will start a journal on the process.

nyc diesel, bubblegum and OG kush are the strains i will be growing.

once again thanks.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the props guys..Platinum the bubblegum should do real good in this setup well depending on its origin. I use clones from the original mom used to create bubblegum and it grows excellent and fast hope it works well for you all..oh and I have seen the aquamist but havent gotten to disect one to figure out the poor mans version just yet but Im planning on it. Im still working on building my own version of the overpriced BC bloombox producer but am slowed as I had a minor eye injury with some metal in the eye and am recovering so I havent gotten back to it yet as I wanted to this year but I will and will post..


----------



## oats (Jan 1, 2009)

Just wondered where to get the cycle timer? Also I am using an 18 gal unit no problem? One other question should I lower the mister unit (cut some of the PVC off the ends so it fits lower in the unit)


----------



## oats (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks a lot for this thread I just finished my unit last night with an 18 gal unit, any chance someone can point me to some info on maintaining proper water nutes and PH?


----------



## oats (Jan 1, 2009)

I am getting a lot of leakage from my unit any suggestions?


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 1, 2009)

oats said:


> I am getting a lot of leakage from my unit any suggestions?


depending on the type of tub you are using, you might have to shave down some plastic. 
If you are using a rubbermaid tub, on the underside of the lid, there are thicker plastic support rails running throughout. Shave those down around the areas where the lid makes contact with the tub and that should cut down on leaks quite a bit.

check out my grow journal in my sig for some tips, using this exact aero setup. working out well so far.


----------



## LimPShoT (Jan 2, 2009)

oats said:


> Just wondered where to get the cycle timer? Also I am using an 18 gal unit no problem? One other question should I lower the mister unit (cut some of the PVC off the ends so it fits lower in the unit)


I bought mine of ebay here http://cgi.ebay.com/CAP-C-A-P-controller-ART-DNe-adjustable-recycle-timer_W0QQitemZ150311260322QQihZ005QQcategoryZ43555QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

$85 dollars works great.


----------



## bSmokey (Jan 2, 2009)

oats said:


> I am getting a lot of leakage from my unit any suggestions?


...thats what she said


----------



## listerine21 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey FilthyFletch i saw that you would build these ealier in the thread so i emailed you a few days ago at the hotmail adress you gave Lay a few weeks ago. I just wanted to make sure you were using that one. thanks


----------



## oats (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok just a quick update I went to Loews and purchased a different container which actually seals and have not had one leak yet.


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 3, 2009)

whats the brand?


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 3, 2009)

Whoooooooooooooooooooah!!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 3, 2009)

this is gonna happen today thanks 4 the build design this is 1 of the best posts i have read ill post some pics and i hope a few of you help me out with the tech side of the chem side im really new at indoor


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 3, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> Whoooooooooooooooooooah!!



how long did it take you to smash this up and why did you go 4 the middle line feeder and not each side? just wondering dude not having a go


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 3, 2009)

i dont know i just added more nozzles though i figured it would compinsate. i made it before reading this post


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 3, 2009)

this gonna sound dumb i know but can you just use water and somthing other than chemicals to do this i know it stupid but if i dont ask


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 3, 2009)

you can use organic nutes


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 3, 2009)

im raiding my hardware tomoz and just wanna get this right are you starting from seed also whats the go with the outlet taps ur running on the out side or is that inlet does your pump go on the inside then pump 2 the the tap point on the outside


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 3, 2009)

Filthy, have you used one of these aero systems through flowering? if so how did the plants do and how much did one unit yeild?


----------



## oats (Jan 4, 2009)

Jerkin tell me what did you do? It looks like your running the line externally?? its interesting just wondering what your doing?


----------



## oats (Jan 4, 2009)

Eagle its a rubbermaid unit and it doesn't leak a bit though I had to add some wires to my baskets, the three inch hole was just a bit loose so I created some wire handles that keep them from falling through and make it easy to pull the baskets out. 
I have been trying to clone with this unit by putting a clear glass cup over the plant and just running it with my other seed grows. 
Still trying to come up with an easy way to change the water and manage my organic nutes


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 4, 2009)

i dont know? its basically the same system without the H sprinkler. in the picture one unit has its lid off. has anyone successfully flowered/ grown with this system? how did it work??


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 4, 2009)

ok just i just finished it me longer than 30 mins me 2hrs but thats ok its fun i got a question 
the misters are not like mist more like water drops is this cool or have i missed the whole point 
im thinking tomoz i might try another brand im using the metal mister 360s it could be a pressure problem 
but i got a big pump 1100 liters per hour 
help me im sinking in stupidness


----------



## bubblerking (Jan 4, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> ok just i just finished it me longer than 30 mins me 2hrs but thats ok its fun i got a question
> the misters are not like mist more like water drops is this cool or have i missed the whole point
> im thinking tomoz i might try another brand im using the metal mister 360s it could be a pressure problem
> but i got a big pump 1100 liters per hour
> help me im sinking in stupidness


 you need the red areocloner misters you can get them at your local hydro store


----------



## mr.weeds (Jan 5, 2009)

Instead of water you could use hydro nutrients in that pump and misters?


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 5, 2009)

has anyone successfully flowered/ grown with this system? how did it work??please


----------



## eagleClaw (Jan 5, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> has anyone successfully flowered/ grown with this system? how did it work??please


check out the first grow journal in my sig. ongoing grow now into 4 weeks of flower.


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Jan 5, 2009)

Subscribing to this thread. Really cool.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jan 5, 2009)

jerkin yeah I use these through flower. I grow only from clone though as seed takes to long and you cant get the control. In these units I get my clones ready and rooted then pop them in and then just veg maybe 10 days max nice small plants and then I found you have to lollipop the plants and even super cropping the tops or fiem tech work great.You want to have finished plants around a foot or so.By lollipopping you get nice fat colas and little branching. I was hitting anywhere from 1/2 to 2 oz per plant so in a 6 site setup from 3-12 dry oz was the norm depending on the strain and my nute setup with co2.


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 5, 2009)

sounds good man. im hopefully going too try to flower with this system. im glancing at eagleclaw's journal and i think im going to go half nutes until i start to flower. i decided to put some air rocks and pump air into my res to hopefully avoid the root rot and make my system into a aero/dwc hopefully to improve efficiency.

im planing to use: 
GH BASE NUTES
Liquid Karma
floralicous
superthrive
H2O2


----------



## oats (Jan 6, 2009)

I am actually cloning in three of the netpots with a glass over the clone and growing in three of the others from seed so far very successfull. It seems the the three inch hole saw is just a touch to big and it makes it hard not to knock the net pot into the tub.(did that once already) I am looking for a way to move water in and out of this unit easily because of the tight space I have now.


----------



## oats (Jan 7, 2009)

I had to rebuild my water sending unit because it was really soaking a couple of the plants, drowning is probably a better word for it. Once I did this they bounced back overnight and I saw some really rapid growth almost overnight. I am working on a way to monitor water level externally using a piece of clear hose with set marks indicating volume. I should also be able to test PH this way without having to open the container up. I will upload some pics once I get this done.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 7, 2009)

*please help me im stupid and i ask stupid questions but we all gotta start somewhere*
hey can you tell me when to start adding nuets to the mix 1/4 1/8 whatever
should i do it as soon as i get roots in the bottom or at the start when there is the first set of real leaves pop out
also i think im flooding these poor fucking plants how wet do i want the rockwool 
thanks its my first time i dont just wanna fuck all my small babies


----------



## oats (Jan 8, 2009)

Just to add my two cents:
I found the same problem so I reworked everything and tried to make sure the jets didn't point directly at the plants. Also I got a timer and set it to turn off for 15 minutes at a time every four hours. We'll see how that works tonight!! I already started adding nutes to mine and they are only about two inches tall but I did wait until they had three nodes. They seem to like it and I cut the does to about 1/10th of the amount recommended, I will slowly raise it until I see any problems.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 8, 2009)

oats said:


> Just to add my two cents:
> I found the same problem so I reworked everything and tried to make sure the jets didn't point directly at the plants. Also I got a timer and set it to turn off for 15 minutes at a time every four hours. We'll see how that works tonight!! I already started adding nutes to mine and they are only about two inches tall but I did wait until they had three nodes. They seem to like it and I cut the does to about 1/10th of the amount recommended, I will slowly raise it until I see any problems.



thanks dude im gonna do the same now when you say 3 node thats 3 set of leaves yeah


----------



## oats (Jan 9, 2009)

OK quick update the plants are looking great and they seemed to be growing by the minute I don't see any difference with the pump shutting down for fifteen minutes every four hours but I have nothing to compare it to. Here are some picts of the grow so far, the plants under glass are clones not sure if they will work or not we will see.


----------



## oats (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 9, 2009)

please tell me how to post pics i have tried and i have read and nothing working there must be a easy way that every does it besides me heeeelllllpppp its giving me the shits


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 9, 2009)

its ok i worked out i think


----------



## oats (Jan 9, 2009)

I am guessing you figured it Jimmy


----------



## oats (Jan 9, 2009)

Just in case I misunderstood I uploaded my photos to my profile and then picked the URL and go to advanced picked my picture URL and placed it in the line. That gives you the full size pic.
By the way did you build a different top for your unit? I am actually working on a wooden top for mine right now.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 9, 2009)

plastic all round then i got a window reflector for a car and doublesided taped it down 
thanks 4 help so quick im gonna try post the whole lot now tell me what u think
any help is needed
check the light out its a warm 48w=240w cfl
i got 4 of them 2 warm
2 day will these do the job as extras or add ons 
im clapping myself


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 9, 2009)

btw why wood you have no lid ?
wood swells and twists letting light in 
just saying you know more than me bro


----------



## oats (Jan 9, 2009)

What i've done is soaked the wood in exterior paint and then painted it with spay plastic, this way I can pick the top up easily and it gives more support to the netpots. I have already had one drop into the tank and it was a big mess. Ill see today it is going to go into a new container and I will be able to test. I'll have some pics by the end of the day.


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jan 10, 2009)

pics are rad im a fucking pro now 
im a builder i deal with alot of stuff like that 
all i can say i go super heavy with the paint and let it dry before puttin more paint on 
i use a heat gun to speed shit up 
im going to bed thanks 4 ur help i would +rep but i dont know how
U R RAD GOOD NIGHT


----------



## oats (Jan 10, 2009)

Hope I'm not walking all over your post but just wanted to show everyone how fast this unit works


----------



## lifesarunaround (Jan 14, 2009)

I would like to start out by saying your a good guy FF. Its awsome that your willing allow us to use your designs and its greatly appreciated. I am in the process of constructing a 3 mother plant setup in a 30 gallon Rubbermaid container. After reading i think 24 of these pages i understand you cannot use clear parts however has anybody thought of painting the lid or whole res. white? In theory this should creat a better reflective surface allowing more light to be absorbed by the plants. If somebody has thought of this and has a reason not to please pm me before i do. This is going to be my first grow and i can assure you that ive done alot of research on the subject however could people maybe send me common first timer mistakes just to be safe? im goin to be purchasing seeds and am not sure if i should try growing just one first or maybe 3 so ill have aprox. 7 seeds left over


----------



## oats (Jan 14, 2009)

The biggest problem I am having is keeping the top from leaking and the problem with a tight lid being hard to remove.
I actually used a piece of plywood painted with plastic dip as a lid, it fits right inside the top and so far no leaks. I also added a handle so I can lift it out of the tupper ware. 
I would recommend painting your tub with the plastic dip it really worked well and seems very durable.


----------



## oats (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a quick note about your seeds the real worry is planting only three seeds and they all turn out to be males or hermes


----------



## lifesarunaround (Jan 14, 2009)

oats said:


> Just a quick note about your seeds the real worry is planting only three seeds and they all turn out to be males or hermes


True however regardless of when i plant them isnt this already pre determined within the seed?(aside from stressing them to hermi)..But at the same time i do see your point that would be a let down and a waste on money on nutes and such..What would be a good starter seed(sites would be greatly appreciated i live in the states)also do you think fem. seeds would be a good investment?


----------



## oats (Jan 14, 2009)

I went with Nirvana seeds they were quick and tracked your delivery with email notification, Ive never used feminized seeds. My first grow was bubblicious and two out of four were males not to bad. I am now growing White widow in the tub and some ICE. the Bubblicious was only about 30 inches from the bottom of the planter.
I am also in the US and Nirvana had no problem getting me my seeds.


----------



## oats (Jan 14, 2009)

Heres the site
http://www.nirvana-shop.com/


----------



## pitazio (Jan 15, 2009)

so how often u gotta water the roots in this system ????


----------



## oats (Jan 15, 2009)

You don't what I do is run the pump 24x7 with a fifteen minute off time every four hours gives the roots a chance to breathe a bit. I am blown away by how fast these things are growing.


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 16, 2009)

you got pics? or a journal man?


----------



## oats (Jan 16, 2009)

Not yet but I guess its time I started one 
Currently running Bubblicious, White Widow, Ice


----------



## surphin (Jan 20, 2009)

This is my first post on this site. All I got to say is there is a ton of good info and knowledgable folks on here. This thread has to be the main reason I joined.

My question is how do you prevent any leaks between the lid and bucket? I'm building one of this right now and I was thinking of just building up a layer of duct tape over the lip to help create a better seal. But, I'm not sure if the adhesive would poison the water? Or if that would even work.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 20, 2009)

subscribed im building one this weekend you think lowes or home depot will have everything wth the help of the local hydro store


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 21, 2009)

i use weather seal tape found at home depot or lowes to block the leaks money. it works pretty well. also when making systems like this always make sure you measure twice and cut once so things are snug and there is no room for leaks to get out. ya dig?


----------



## oats (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually built a wooden insert and painted it with liquid plastic worked well and was more solid than the plastic lid which kept sucking down my net pots. Also I am building a variaton on this with Home Depot homer buckets the lids seem much tougher. 
Another note I almost killed my plants yesterday with over feeding I had to be quick about moving them to fresh water might not be a bad idea to keep an extra water container ready at the first sign of problems


----------



## oats (Jan 21, 2009)

jerkin247 

Here are some of my pics I am going to add new ones soon
https://www.rollitup.org/members/oats-albums-my-hydro-picture29845-jan1208-001.jpg


----------



## oats (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is what the new top looks like


----------



## surphin (Jan 21, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> subscribed im building one this weekend you think lowes or home depot will have everything wth the help of the local hydro store


 Yep, you can get everything at lowe's or home depot, except the pump and the misters. Also, you might be able to save a few bucks by picking up a pump at a petsmart, petco type place.


----------



## surphin (Jan 21, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> i use weather seal tape found at home depot or lowes to block the leaks money. it works pretty well. also when making systems like this always make sure you measure twice and cut once so things are snug and there is no room for leaks to get out. ya dig?


Appreciate the advice, I'm definitely gonna try the weather seal tape, and maybe pick-up a few spring clamps while I'm there. Just in case.



oats said:


> I actually built a wooden insert and painted it with liquid plastic worked well and was more solid than the plastic lid which kept sucking down my net pots. Also I am building a variaton on this with Home Depot homer buckets the lids seem much tougher.
> Another note I almost killed my plants yesterday with over feeding I had to be quick about moving them to fresh water might not be a bad idea to keep an extra water container ready at the first sign of problems


 How did you almost kill them from over feeding? Was the nute's too strong? I got some other 'projects' going on, so I'm too worried about a quick rescue if they need it.


----------



## oats (Jan 21, 2009)

Yes definetly start with very low nutes my plants did well until the second water change when I tried to lower my PH with my nutes it almost killed all three plants we'll see how it goes


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 22, 2009)

is a 640gph pump too much for something like this


----------



## Butthead08 (Jan 22, 2009)

how far do the misters need to be from the bottom of the netpots


----------



## oats (Jan 22, 2009)

I put mine half way down the tub but try not to drown the roots either you can turn the misters so the aren't directly pointed at the net pots. Also I run a timer on mine and have it cycle off for 15 minutes every 4 hours, don't really thinks its necessary but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## jerkin247 (Jan 23, 2009)

oats said:


> Yes definetly start with very low nutes my plants did well until the second water change when I tried to lower my PH with my nutes it almost killed all three plants we'll see how it goes



yea def start out with half nutes. there is no reason to over feed your seedlings/early vegging plants esp when you have your pumps running 24/7. K.I.S.S. you are growing weeds, that can def withstand outdoor real problems. i go half or even 1/4 nutes until flowering money.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Jan 23, 2009)

i went to lowes and priced everything at 77.50 w/o tax


----------



## pitazio (Jan 25, 2009)

i started mine last knight ill post pic later


----------



## Survolte (Feb 3, 2009)

how do you flush with this system though? lol I am going to use It but I was just thinking that moving the plants every 2 weeks could cause stress and be a pain in the ass when they got big.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 3, 2009)

put a drain and a cut off valve in the bottom


----------



## jerkin247 (Feb 3, 2009)

i wouldnt put a drain in the bottom unless you want leaks. if i were you i would make the hole towards the top of the tote.


----------



## Survolte (Feb 4, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> i wouldnt put a drain in the bottom unless you want leaks. if i were you i would make the hole towards the top of the tote.


I want to move my plants as little as possible. This whole flushing thing is the last thing thats confusing me. I wish I could get a procedure down in my head.


----------



## headbandrocker (Feb 6, 2009)

nice1


----------



## oats (Feb 10, 2009)

I found the flushing process to be a bit tough but you could buy a Drain for the unit and then just open the drain and dump all of the fluid shut it for a refill.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 10, 2009)

thats what i said


----------



## Survolte (Feb 10, 2009)

chucktownskunk said:


> thats what i said


Im jus worried about leaks with that idea. Im thinkig about runing the hose from the pump through a t and a shut off/hose runing to the drain up high. I could make it pump itself clean, but then what would i do for the stuff that doesnt make it through my filterbag... idk still havnt figured out what im going to do.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Feb 11, 2009)

silicone and a wrench and that valve isnt going to leak at all


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 12, 2009)

Ok been busy but jumping on. The best way on these is to add a drain valve on the smaller side of the top as low as possible. You use the rubber grommets and regular drain valves availiable online or at hydro stores. The grommet goes in the hole seas the edges then you force the drain end into the rubber which is a water tight seal.It accepts a hose on the out side which can be as long as you need. Put the hose ina bucket or sink or drain open the valve and drain.Close the valve and refill. Simple takes 10 minutes to swap res water out for new...


----------



## Survolte (Feb 12, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Ok been busy but jumping on. The best way on these is to add a drain valve on the smaller side of the top as low as possible. You use the rubber grommets and regular drain valves availiable online or at hydro stores. The grommet goes in the hole seas the edges then you force the drain end into the rubber which is a water tight seal.It accepts a hose on the out side which can be as long as you need. Put the hose ina bucket or sink or drain open the valve and drain.Close the valve and refill. Simple takes 10 minutes to swap res water out for new...


thanks alot fletch sounds simpler then my idea. Great to hear from the inventor himself.


----------



## MrAero (Feb 19, 2009)

Het there Filthy,, So Im 3 weeks in to my aero. Going great. Question though, I used Distilled Water, MICRO GROW and BLOOM by Advanced Nutrients, and I am gettign a little wilt on my Sensi star and a little droop on my Purple Kush, the 2 Trainwrecks are great, but these two are fussy. What pH do you run? Im between 5 and 6 as directed by a friend, but he just does hydro... Again, I have a little wilt and a little droop. Light cycle is 18-6, pushing great roots.. Any thoughts?


----------



## luv2grow (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just at lowes and im pretty sure I can pickup everything for this system there... the only question I have is the nozzles. They have these http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=8269-1029-MLM-03B&lpage=none there in all kinds of different spray patterns just like the 360deg ones you buy from the hydro shop... Has anyone tried these in this system yet?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 2, 2009)

Mr Aero hope its going good. I dont use distilled water just straight tap water and I run my aero ph at 5.5 with res water temps around 68 degrees F warmer then 70 you get issues colder then 65 you get issues..I never used a 18/6 cycle I alway veg 24 hours on and then 12/12. Never reallu used advanced nutes much I prefer Fox Farms as my base nutes. Keep a fan on the plants blowing on them and make sure you change your res once a week and it helps if you can add an airstone or grotek super H2O2 35%...The misters at lowes will clog and never use a spinner type. Use the kind I gave the link for in this thread early on as they are the best less clogging and no spinning to foul.


----------



## jerkin247 (Apr 2, 2009)

you change your res every week? do you have too? another thing, do use the same amount of nutes as the bottle recommends? or do you cut it?


----------



## MediMary (May 20, 2009)

all ur posts are super informative filthy. thanks for sharing.


----------



## thelastride67 (May 20, 2009)

all i gotta say is thanks to fletch for the design plans. it's simple, and works perfectly. I'm a first time grower and i managed to get a quarter pound for four plants----Sensi Super Skunk--- with 1 week veg and 5 week flower with a 400watt HPS

in the beginning i got worried about rez temp being too high so i added a separate res and return pump+line. i purchased a CAP timer with 1min on and 5 off.... other than that fox farm gb, bb,tb nutrients

but yah great setup works like a dream, no other way to grow. n it costs like 30 bucks for everything except the pump you just have to go to some bargain fish store or somethign


thxs again


----------



## FilthyFletch (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys I appreciate hearing back and glad it inspired the do it yourselfers to give it a shot and love hearing mods made to these things. Nice qp first try from 4 plants well done. On the res change I usually do every week as to keep ppm maxed out unless Im in a larger 50 gallon or bigger res. I follow the feeding charts fro fox farm then each strain i grow I may up the amounts to max out ppm for that strain. I usually am a little higher ppm then the charts as I am comfortable with fox farm and know how much I can force to my plants..Good grows guys


----------



## MRNORML (Jul 22, 2009)

what pump for your distributor/dripper system?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 24, 2009)

for a 6 site dripper setup a small pump does fine. I always just shove like a 150 gph pump in there but depends on the drippers you use. If they are 3 gph drippers you need about a 50gph pump but I always double for the distance of the up rise which is about 12-16 inches up so a 100 gpg pump but since I always order 150 or 250 pumps i use those so no issues in pumping


----------



## pot/head (Jul 26, 2009)

FilthyFletch, I am thinking about making your original set up with the 6 sites and 20 gallon tank. I have a few questions before I decide to grow using this method.

1. How much Fox Farm nutes do you need to use for the full growing cycle if I were to change the water weekly? Not sure if I should buy the quart size or the gallon for each nute. 

2. How do you control water temp when using either a 400 or a 600 watt HM/HPS light?

3. Do you run the airstones constantly from beginning to end?

4. Do you run the sprayers even when the roots are submerged or just touching the water in the tank or should it be shut off at that point?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for the question. You can get the 3 1qt bottles of fox farm for like $45 and that will get you 2 or so grows out of them. Im not sure what you mean by control the water temps with a 400 watt or 600 watt light? My res temps always stay around 65 F with no controling them under 600 watt lights. If the water is too cold a simple aquarium heater can be used cost about $25 at wal mart. I never had the res water get above 68 so never had any warm water issues..Running airstones constantly is a good thing to do from start to finish...I run the sprayers 24 hours a day the entire grow. Never turn themn off except at res change and never cycle them.


----------



## tehnick (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Fletch, I am going to be starting a small grow soon for my medicinal card and was going to build a system similar to yours. Do you think these would work as misters or do you think it is best to visit a hydro shop? http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=23056-147-A17-F&lpage=none


----------



## pot/head (Jul 28, 2009)

Fletch, thanks for all the help!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 28, 2009)

you can use those if you like. They need bigger pipes and connectors and a bigger pump which might raise water temps in your res. I have used similar in my single plant aero buckets I sell. Which is a single plant 5 gallon bucket setup with one of these yard type misters and then has a custom fit 10 inch netpot lid that snaps ontop. great for nice big plants..


----------



## pot/head (Jul 28, 2009)

Fletch, if I were to go with 10 3 inch pots what size tub should I buy?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 29, 2009)

Id go with the 50-55 gallon sized tub and then make sure you lollipop and fiem the tops to keep multiple heads on smaller plants


----------



## pot/head (Jul 30, 2009)

Fletch, thanks again!


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Aug 28, 2009)

Fletch thanks for all of your info and inspiration...
my only question is, is it better to use on tub or use two?
one for the plants and sprayers, and one for the pump and water?


----------



## Cman (Aug 29, 2009)

Fletch,

This is an amazing thread! Demystifies what is happening and makes it look easier than soil.

I am 99% sure I am going to build or buy this box, but still tryin to figure out a few things.

I want to go from seeds to a full aero, SOG grow.

On the second page of the thread, you show a bucket How do I use aero to get from a germinated seed to a plant with roots ready to go into the x6 grower? 

Also, if I want to create a mother grown fully in aero from seed, I assume I would use a device similar to the x6, except with maybe a smaller bucket and only one cup?

I have read this thread, but I didnt catch that. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Cman (Aug 29, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Now you know the basics you can use it to also make a simple clone bucket or seedling starter.All you need is a bucket with a lid some 2 inc net pots a small pump 6 inches of 1/2 inch pvs , 1 1/2 inch threaded T 1 1/2 inch threaded hose barb 1 inch of 1/2 inch hose , 5 micro misters,2 1/2 inch end caps and your ready to go.Just make a bar with the pvc put the T fitting in the center of the 6 inch pvc pipe you cut in half.put the threaded barb into the threaded T.Cut the 2 inch netpot holes in the lid and add the misters inline on the pvc pipe and away you go...


This is the post I was talking about.

So it says to use 2" net pots. Do I take the seedling, put it in rock wool, and then cover the top of the pot?

Once the roots grow, I transplant this to the 3" pot in the x6? How would I do this? Wont the roots get all tangle up in the small pot?

Wy not just start in the x6?? Or is there a better way to go from seed/clone to something I can grow in the x6?


----------



## smoke1985 (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the Tut! Over two years later and I still found it useful!


----------



## pot/head (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Fletch, I ended up building your 6 plant aero (pvc, misters) and an 18 gallon rubbermaid. I germinated 3 seeds put them in rockwool under lights for a week until roots came out the bottom then put them in 3 inch pots with hydroton( covered up the other 3 pots so no light gets in). So far a week has gone by since using the aero and they are doing fine. I will start to use FF fertilizers in another week or 2. My question is how many gallons of water should I be putting in the tank when I start using the ferts weekly?


----------



## jerkin247 (Sep 12, 2009)

wait another week for the nutes then put them in the vegging system. put about 10 gals in the 18gal tote and mark it with a permy on the outside so you know how much to put in from that time forward


----------



## pot/head (Sep 12, 2009)

jerkin247 said:


> wait another week for the nutes then put them in the vegging system. put about 10 gals in the 18gal tote and mark it with a permy on the outside so you know how much to put in from that time forward


Will do thanks for the reply!!


----------



## jerkin247 (Sep 12, 2009)

give these ppl like FilthyF some rep when he helps you. he's a fuckin G


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 18, 2009)

Glad this tut is stiull helping people get into aero growing. I fill my tubs to just below the pvc distribtuor which you can adjust by size then measue water in gallons til you get there. I like about 6-8 inches from the top of the lid so anywhere from 10-12 gallons usually will work in a 18 gallon tub

____________________________________________
This is the post I was talking about.

So it says to use 2" net pots. Do I take the seedling, put it in rock wool, and then cover the top of the pot?

Once the roots grow, I transplant this to the 3" pot in the x6? How would I do this? Wont the roots get all tangle up in the small pot?

Wy not just start in the x6?? Or is there a better way to go from seed/clone to something I can grow in the x6?

Fletch Response: You can start seeds in the 3 inch netpots in the 6x unit. The cloner bucket is rooting clones not needed to start seeds. The cloine bucket has 2 options.You can use the netpots with or without rockwool or can replace the netpots with the 2 " neoprene collars that suspend the cutting in the air til rooted then move them over.. The cloner bucket allows you to have a smaller unit to get clones ready for the next grow. Smaller place smaller light easy to use...


----------



## FilthyFletch (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh and to those interested maybe tonight Ill start the post. I am going to post a DIY how to build the Ebb n Grow system. I have everything ready to post showing how to build the controll unit and setup and instead of $499 my setup cost me about $100 with my bit of creativity. So look for that one and I promise I will get back to my DIY BC Bloombox for 1/5 the cost....Good Grows all


----------



## pot/head (Sep 20, 2009)

FilthyFletch said:


> Glad this tut is stiull helping people get into aero growing. I fill my tubs to just below the pvc distribtuor which you can adjust by size then measue water in gallons til you get there. I like about 6-8 inches from the top of the lid so anywhere from 10-12 gallons usually will work in a 18 gallon tub


FF, thanks for all your help this is my first grow and so far my plants are doing great and are looking very healthy using your easy DIY setup.


----------



## pot/head (Oct 7, 2009)

FF, here's some pictures of my first grow thanks to this very easy DIY thread. I started with seeds 2 White Rhino 1 Dinafem Blue Hash. When the seeds hatched I put them in rockwool under fluorescent lights for 2 weeks. I then put them in 3 inch pots with hydroton in an 18 gallon roughneck and they've been growing the last 5 weeks. I have them in a 4X4 grow tent using a 600 watt light and they are now 13 inches tall. I've been using the Fox Farm schedule and had some problems with nute burn but they are looking good so far. Should I switch to 12/12 now or should I wait a little longer?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Oct 9, 2009)

Great to see pictures of them in grow. Im really surprised you got any nute burn as I have never seen anyone get FF to burn. I go way over the charts levels and never had a burn yet..Good looking grow..


----------



## pot/head (Oct 9, 2009)

Only the low fan leaves got burned on my second week of feeding them nutes. I haven't had any nute burn problems since. I have stuck with the FF feeding schedule and everything is looking sweeeeeeeet so far.


----------



## sfc08 (Oct 21, 2009)

how do i go about getting 1?


----------



## TheTruthSeeeker (May 20, 2010)

I am Fletch but am banned for asking to have my posts removed and account close for saftey reasons so roll ban me and took all my info hostage so I will not be answering questions on this site any longer and hope to have all posts down as soon as I can with or without cooperation.Be careful here as the owner no longer cares about users saftey only his wallet


----------



## sweetleaf chongo (Aug 9, 2011)

thank you fletch for everything you have giving me....you are my aero idol...you have saved me a lot of time and heartache with your insightful info.... SEEK THE TRUTH !!!!! FREE FLETCH !!!!


----------

